#ayatana 2009-10-12
<magcius> Is Cody in here
<magcius> ?
<tedg> magcius: Cody who?
<magcius> Not sure.
<magcius> There was some Canonical employee today at the GNOME summit whose name I thought was "Cody"
<magcius> He's on the desktop experience team.
<magcius> Implemented xsplash.
<tedg> magcius: Ah, okay.  THAT Cody :)  His nick is bratsche -- but he's probably at the beer summit right now :)
<magcius> ah, okay.
<tedg> There are actually a couple of Cody's.
<tedg> magcius: Can I answer a quick question for you?
<magcius> tedg, sure.
<magcius> tedg, ehh... well, no.
<magcius> tedg, are you a Canonical employee?
<magcius> tedg, and were you at the Summit today?
<tedg> magcius: Yes, but that doesn't preclude me from knowing about xsplash ;)
<tedg> Yes, I was.
<magcius> tedg, hm, i thought Cody was the only Canonical employee there.
<tedg> magcius: I was hiding among the bushes.
<magcius> tedg, I assume you weren't there when Cody and I were talking.
<tedg> magcius: Probably not.
<magcius> tedg, who at Canonical did Upstart?
<tedg> magcius: Keybuk
<magcius> Cody said Upstart was first introduced in Karmic, but http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ says it was first used in 6.10
<tedg> magcius: Yeah, the big change is that upstart was being used previously more in a SysVInit emulation mode.
<tedg> magcius: Karmic is when it was really "turned on"
<magcius> tedg, will Fedora get the same change?
<tedg> magcius: That is up to the Fedora devs.  It's open source.
<tedg> magcius: Traditionally they've adopted a "Canonical doesn't do upstream" stance, so it seems they don't like including our projects ;-/
<tedg> magcius: It's good for users, hopefully they'll include it.
<magcius> The upstart page says that it has been used since Fedora 9.
<magcius> So I assume it's just in SysV init emu mode.
<tedg> Oh, really?  I didn't realize that.  Very cool.
<tedg> magcius: bratsche will be at the summit tomorrow if you want to catch him.  I will not.
 * hyperair notes that all sabdfl's emails appear to have bad signatures.
<hyperair> why is that, i wonder?
<LaserJock> quick question, is there any way to adjust the behavior of indicator-applet-session in terms of when it automatically changes your status, like after a resume for instance?
<tedg1> LaserJock: There's no code in it for anything like that.  I doesn't know about after resume really.  (I mean, it sent the signal, but doesn't really register when you come back)
<tedg1> LaserJock: What were you thinking?
<LaserJock> I've just noticed that when I set it to "Away", when I come back it automatically sets me as "Available"
<LaserJock> my general workflow is that I set the status manually and not really based on anything the computer is doing
<tedg1> LaserJock: Hmm, I don' think thats the session menu doing that.  It's probably getting the event from someone else.
<LaserJock> I see
<LaserJock> let's see, I did switch to Empathy
<LaserJock> it probably started doing it around that time
<LaserJock> would empathy be doing something like that?
<LaserJock> empathy doesn't seem to have any options regarding such behavior at least
<tedg1> LaserJock: Probably more likely the individual account managers would be doing it.
<tedg1> LaserJock: Both Empathy and the Session Menu pull in their information.  It's possible for them to all have different statuses :-/
<LaserJock> tedg: what's an account manager?
<LaserJock> tedg: do you mean like individual accounts in empathy?
<LaserJock> I tried setting myself as away in both indicator-applet-session and empathy and neither stuck
<tedg> LaserJock: So the way that Telepathy works is that each protocol has it's own process that manages things for that protocol.  I'm guessing one of those is doing it.  If one of those comes bad "Available" then both Emapthy and Indicator Session will report Available because it's the most available of any of the statuses.
<LaserJock> tedg: so there's more-or-less no way of changing that behavior
<LaserJock> tedg: the process manager would have to sprout a UI
<tedg> LaserJock: Yeah, kinda.  Probably the best solution is to have indicator-session grow the ability to understand "after suspend" and then force everyone to agree.  But, that's definitely not Karmic timeframe stuff.
<LaserJock> tedg: well, it's not just suspend that does it
<LaserJock> things like unlocking from the screensaver does it
<LaserJock> and seemingly after I leave it for a while, but I haven't nailed that down yet exactly
<LaserJock> I just find that I can't keep the bugger "Away" :-)
<tedg> LaserJock: Hmm, I'd guess that locking the screensaver goes to "Away" and then it changes back when you unlock.  But it shouldn't change back if you were "Away."  I'm guessing that one is an Empathy bug.
<LaserJock> is there any difference between Away and Busy?
#ayatana 2009-10-13
<_ke> what should i do, if i want to update a notify-osd bubble, but remove the icon? i tried to set notify.Icon = null; but this crashes
<_ke> jcastro, heya!
<_ke> mat_t, hey
<_ke> what should i do, if i want to update a notify-osd bubble, but remove the icon? i tried to set notify.Icon = null; but this crashes
#ayatana 2009-10-14
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<mac_v> MacSlow: hi... you mentioned long back that there would be gconf for setting the color of the bubble background or the size of the text in Karmic... did those options make it?
<MacSlow> mac_v, not yet in trunk
<MacSlow> mac_v, but trying hard to get them into this weeks realease
<mac_v> MacSlow: great :) thanks 
<mccann> hi tedg 
<tedg> Good afternoon mccann
<mccann> i'm not sure if you still work on inkscape stuff or not but do you have any thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/406578?comments=all ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 406578 in inkscape "use correct Name and GenericName in desktop file" [Undecided,New] 
<mccann> I'm not even sure I posted the bug to the right place
<tedg> mccann: Looks good to me.
<tedg> We're in a string freeze... I'll post it to devel.
<mccann> oh i should update that with the Fullname thing too... doing now
<tedg> Long story about how I can't get mail for Inkscape bugs, for some reason Evolution won't see that IMAP folder...
<mccann> ok i've updated the bug now
<tedg> mccann: Cool, sent mail to -devel.
#ayatana 2009-10-15
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<DBO> ping davidbarth
<DBO> ping mac_v 
<DBO> you here still?
<mac_v> hey
<DBO> mac_v, pm
<davidbarth> DBO: pong (but going to hop on another call)
<davidbarth> DBO: sorry for the missed on earlier; rescheduling with you and neil later
<davidbarth> (but not today)
<DBO> davidbarth, roger
<DBO> sounds good
<mdc_laptop> mac_v, pingiping
<mdc_laptop> mac_v (or anyone else), know why the pidgin buddy window is visible in the taskbar on all workspaces
<mdc_laptop> i find that very annoying...
<mac_v> mdc_laptop: hey... nope , i dont know ;)
<natewiebe13> mac_v: do you help out with dev for humanity icons?
<natewiebe13> anyone here work on the humanity icons?
<mac_v> natewiebe13: what's up? you could always check the members from the elementary art team to know who's there ;)
<natewiebe13> mac_v, DanRabbit: the failing disk icon in the panel, is that going to be created? im prutty sure that it doesnt show up anywhere else
<DanRabbit> never seen it before :)
<DanRabbit> do you know what the icons actual name is, or can you point to it in a different theme?
<mac_v> natewiebe13: we wont be doing app specific icons. so that icon needs to be provided by the palimpsest
<natewiebe13> okay.. that answers my question
<mac_v> DanRabbit: thats shows up when the disk has bad sectors.. if you dont see it your safe ;)
<mac_v> you're*
<natewiebe13> hmm.. cant seem to find the icon
<natewiebe13> my guess it would be in hicolor because it stays the same for each icon theme
<mac_v> natewiebe13: it will be in the /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/gdu-warning.png
<natewiebe13> found it.. gduwarning
<natewiebe13> yeah
<natewiebe13> thanks
#ayatana 2009-10-16
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<gabaug> hey guys, I'm working on a new extension for Banshee to integrate with archive.org's awesome collection, and I'd be interested in UI design/UX feedback
<gabaug> the source is here: http://gitorious.org/banshee/mainline/commits/archive.org if you want to check it out and run it - it's already functional
<lamalex> gabaug: got a screenshot?
<gabaug> alternatively, here are some sshots: http://banshee-project.org/~gburt/tmp/banshee-ia1.png http://banshee-project.org/~gburt/tmp/banshee-ia2.png http://banshee-project.org/~gburt/tmp/banshee-ia3.png
<lamalex> :)
<gabaug> I am considering changing the top-level source to be a jumping off point - big buttons to open a new search source for Audiobooks, Education, Movies, Concerts, and Books
<gabaug> a big search bar, maybe some intro-to-Internet Archive text, etc
<lamalex> the side by side panes are weird, i would do over under I think, or all in one pane
<gabaug> you mean the details/reviews pane next to the file list you think is weird?
<lamalex> yeah
<gabaug> they're both very tall in most cases (some items do only have one or two files though)
<gabaug> if you had them stacked vertically, you wouldn't be able to see nearly as much content, and having the file list that wide would be pointless since there is limited information it contains
<gabaug> don't you think?
<lamalex> I find it really distracting to try and read pane 1 with pane2 next to it with very different font, spacing, etc
<gabaug> yeah, I can see that
<mac_v> hyperair: ^
<hyperair> why hello gabaug 
<hyperair> and hello mac_v 
<hyperair> gabaug: the middle pane for ia2 seems a little bland
<hyperair> how abotu making the titles a different colour?
#ayatana 2009-10-17
<gabaug> http://banshee-project.org/~gburt/tmp/banshee-ia4.png
<gabaug> lamalex: ^
<lamalex> gabaug: are the children of Internet Archive things youve downloaded?
<DBO> us Gordon Allott in here?
#ayatana 2010-10-18
<klattimer> kenvandine: did you get round to pushing out this fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/637671
<klattimer> ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 637671 in ibus (Ubuntu) "ibus python 100 % cpu for ever (affected: 24, heat: 126)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<klattimer> vish: AFAIK this is your area of expertise? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/662575
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 662575 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Search all notes menu item appears as a radio menu item (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> klattimer¦ hehe, that is actually the search icon :D
<klattimer> vish yeah, the default search icon
<klattimer> AFAIK it's the only indicator menu it appears on
<vish> yea, it was intended to be displayed within text fields
<vish> hmm..
<vish> klattimer¦ why is search having an icon displayed there?  mpt mentioned icons only for objects.. similarly the places menu does not display the search icon
<klattimer> vish: unsure
<klattimer> I just spotted this icon problem when going over tomboy's code for other bugs
<klattimer> thought I should bring some attention to it
<vish> klattimer¦ ah ha! we both have "menu item has icon" turned on ;)
<klattimer> ok
<klattimer> well, that's fair enough
<klattimer> either way, it's a bug for those of us who have
<vish> yup :)
<klattimer> kenvandine: about?
<kenvandine> hey klattimer
<kenvandine> oh... sorry
<kenvandine> bug 637671
<klattimer> was wondering about the patch I added here https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/637671
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 637671 in ibus (Ubuntu) "ibus python 100 % cpu for ever (affected: 24, heat: 126)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637671
<klattimer> yeah that one
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 637671 in ibus (Ubuntu) "ibus python 100 % cpu for ever (affected: 24, heat: 126)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<kenvandine> i didn't...
 * kenvandine does it now
<klattimer> oh :(
<klattimer> you killed a unicorn
 * kenvandine assigns to self :)
<kenvandine> sorry about that, was wrapped up fixing another bug and by the time i finished it slipped my mind... :/
<klattimer> np
<klattimer> only a few people have hit it so far
<klattimer> looks like a python bug I want to dig into a bit
<klattimer> kenvandine: I've got another one for you, but I'd like to hold this off until someone has tested it against #660525
<klattimer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/627744
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 627744 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "Tomboy note names are blank in the Application Indicator fallback menu (affected: 14, heat: 86)" [Low,New]
<klattimer> tedg: is there a blueprint for discussing the API for indicators and such?
<kenvandine> klattimer, ok...
<kenvandine> klattimer, testing this patch and the indicator doesn't seem to work
<klattimer> kenvandine: how so?
<kenvandine> launching ibus-setup the first time gave me the prefs
<klattimer> yeah
<kenvandine> but aftering hitting close
<kenvandine> the menu doesn't do anything
<klattimer> oh
<klattimer> :/
<klattimer> shit
<kenvandine> i can't open prefs from the menu
<kenvandine> or about
<kenvandine> or restart
<kenvandine> or quit
<kenvandine> none of them seem to do anything
<klattimer> :'(
<klattimer> kenvandine: sometimes i get that bug without opening the menu
<kenvandine> let me revert and see if that worked before the patch
<klattimer> I was battling that for a while
<klattimer> python signal(SIG_CHLD... is responsible for this
<klattimer> it just locks up hard when the process exits
<kenvandine> humm
<klattimer> I try to avoid that by ignoring the signal as it should just leave a defunct process
<kenvandine> i am not getting a defunct process
<kenvandine> and it seems idle
<klattimer> hmm
<kenvandine> just not responding the clicks in the menu
<klattimer> really I think the clicks thing isn't this bug
<klattimer> ... or maybe I haven't looked deep enough
<klattimer> but I couldn't find anywhere else that signal was being caught and processed
<klattimer> just the one place handling the preferences dialog
<kenvandine> yeah, same thing in the maverick version
<kenvandine> so no worse :)
 * kenvandine doesn't understand why this ibus code is so complex... 
<klattimer> kenvandine: because it's made of cheese?
<kenvandine> hehe
<klattimer> there are dozen or so weird failings in the code
<klattimer> thankfully it's being rewritten for natty :D
<kenvandine> whew... good
<kenvandine> i would really think this could be done in a much simpler way
<kenvandine> let me logout and see if the behavior is different in the desktop, i am running unity
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi kenvandine
<kenvandine> brb
<kenvandine> klattimer, ok... different results in gnome
<klattimer> kenvandine: the suspense is killing me
<kenvandine> in gnome it responds to some menu clicks, but when i closed the prefs
<kenvandine> it spiked my cpu
<kenvandine> hung at 100%
<klattimer> kenvandine: are you using the old one?
<klattimer> my patch should prevent that
<kenvandine> i got that with both version
<klattimer> really??!
 * klattimer trundles back to ibus with a grouchy look about his face 
<kenvandine> sorry man :)
<kenvandine> i know looking at ibus is no fun at all
<klattimer> hey it's ok
<kenvandine> :)
<klattimer> we gotta get a decent spectrum of results right
<kenvandine> but also it completely doesn't work in unity
<kenvandine> it just doesn't do anything on any user click
<klattimer> ok
<klattimer> this is just arse backwards
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<klattimer> I think i'm going to need to go a bit more crazy
<tedg> kenvandine, ?
<tedg> kenvandine, I'm not following the backlog.
<kenvandine> sorry
<kenvandine> so the ibus indicator
<kenvandine> in unity doesn't respond to any clicks at all
<kenvandine> but in gnome it does
<kenvandine> however it is very buggy...
<kenvandine> just wondering what could be different in unity that makes appindicator behave differently
<kenvandine> i noticed differences on friday with the me menu idoentry, a bunch of debug statements i stuck in indicator-me.c didn't get printed out in unity
<kenvandine> but they did in gnome
<kenvandine> running the same indicator-me-service
<kenvandine> klattimer, just to confirm, the patch in comment #16 was the right one,right?
<tedg> kenvandine, Hmm, in general, they should be roughly the same...  are you saying the debug messages from the service?
<kenvandine> no... how do i do that?
<tedg> kenvandine, It would probably be in .xsession-errors -- or you can just run the service from the command line.
<klattimer> kenvandine: #16
<klattimer> yep
<tedg> Also I just put a file in with the debug env variables.  Using that makes it a little easier to swap services.
<kenvandine> with me menu, running the service looked fine except it wasn't printing any of my debug statements
<kenvandine> let me try that with ibus
<kenvandine> ** (process:15554): WARNING **: No marshaller for signature of signal 'ReviseJudgement'
<kenvandine> i see that
<kenvandine> then when starting ibus-daemon it logs that the app is added
<kenvandine> but then clicking on it produces no output
<tedg> kenvandine, I'm not sure that it prints anything when it gets clicked on...
<kenvandine> ok
<tedg> kenvandine, You could add that in debugging real quick though.
<tedg> kenvandine, We dont' pass the clicks on unless it's on a dbusmenu item.  Which goes directly from Unity to the app.
<kenvandine> tedg, can you suggest any python apps that use appindicators?
<kenvandine> so i can test with something else
<kenvandine> tomboy works fine
<tedg> kenvandine, indicator-workspace, gtg
<tedg> kenvandine, Thought there's a test indicator in the indicator-application package
<tedg> kenvandine, That one prints a bunch.
<tedg> kenvandine, I don't think it installs anywhere -- so you'll have to grab the source.
<kenvandine> not seeing it
<kenvandine> where is it?
<tedg> kenvandine,  lp:indicator-application  /example  "simple-client"
<kenvandine> but that is C
<kenvandine> i asked for a python example
<kenvandine> :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Sorry, I was giving you a chance to upgrade your skills ;)
<kenvandine> since tomboy works fine, i want to make sure python does
<kenvandine> bah
<tedg> kenvandine, There was a port of simple-client that eitan did...
<klattimer> kenvandine: you need to test with python
<klattimer> there seems to be a few weird bits in the bindings
<tedg> kenvandine, I'm not sure where that went when we merged.
 * kenvandine writes one
<kenvandine> i am a bit scared that things behave differently in unity... it kind of freaks me out
<klattimer> kenvandine: always follow your hunch
<kenvandine> tedg, klattimer: seems to be working fine in python :/
<klattimer> hmm
<kenvandine> so must just be weirdness in the overcomplexity of ibus
<klattimer> then its just ibus which is bork
 * tedg does the "it's probably not my fault" dance :)
<kenvandine> i just tried jono's example on the wiki page
<kenvandine> just added the function to call on activate
<klattimer> tedg: I wonder if our "it's probably not my fault" dances are the same
 * tedg puts some pants on so the neighbors stop throwing things ;)
 * kenvandine updated the wiki page so the code can be run without editing :)
<vish> Cimi¦ now that the compiz shadow has moved lower, the lower panel has no shadow … :(
<vish> we should just cut the shadow on the top of the menu instead of moving it lower
<kenvandine> klattimer, when you want more testing or uploading for ibus, go ahead and assign the bug to me
<klattimer> kenvandine: is it possible to track down a bug which links to a patch
<klattimer> I've got this patch URL, but no idea which bug it comes from
<klattimer> and searching my email fails, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57513646/ibus_gtk_panel.patch
<kenvandine> dunno
<kenvandine> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CBgQFjAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bsource%2Fibus%2F%2Bbug%2F658911&rct=j&q=ibus_gtk_panel.patch&ei=A4K8TOeDL4GB8gaXteyiDw&usg=AFQjCNHGyw_GTVPHELmTqghnShlmfixWqA&cad=rja
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus-chewing/+bug/658911
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 658911 in OEM Priority Project "ibus-chewing instability (dup-of: 659690)" [Critical,In progress]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 659690 in ibus-chewing (Ubuntu) "a setting window flashes when ibus-chewing added into IBus which causes typing difficulty. (affected: 17, heat: 62)" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/564034
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/564034)
<kenvandine> that is the one
<kenvandine> klattimer, ^^
<klattimer> kenvandine: awesome!
<klattimer> I see you used googlefoo
<kenvandine> it was a shot :)
<klattimer> heh
<kenvandine> searched for the patch name and clicked on the links in the bug reports
<Zombieff> Hi all, I'm trying to find any documentation on soundmenu integration for a mediaplayer. Can anyone help?
<Zombieff> I know how to put it into soundmenu, but don't know how to control player with buttons in soundmenu.
#ayatana 2010-10-19
<barnex> Hello
<barnex> I'm going to write universal remote for android and I'm interested in getting information about currently played item. I've read on SoundMenu page, that there is API planned to share that information.
<barnex> How hard will it be to acquire that information without that API? Will it work only on ubuntu?
<RAOF> It's already available, and called MPRIS (if I remember correctly).
<RAOF> Unless the implementation plan changed, of course :)
<barnex> :-)
<barnex> Thank you.
<Omega> I don't think it changed.
<barnex> Is player-item.vala the file in which soundMenu is obtaining info about currently played track?
<barnex> oh, it isn't. nvm
<RAOF> barnex: Frankly, I'd just be firing up d-feet and browsing the d-bus interface for whatever media player you have installed.
 * hyperair wonders if he is the only one experiencing weird notify-osd bubbles
<hyperair> they're cropped =(
<Zombieff> i've experienced it in Lucid for some time
<Zombieff> don't know why this appeared and disappeared
<Zombieff> I've already asked yesterday, but had to go. So, can anyone help me with soundmenu integration for a music player?
<Zombieff> I couldn't find any documentation on soundmenu.
<kklimonda> I don't think there is any
<klattimer> kenvandine: can you run the testcase I've uploaded here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/637671
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 637671 in ibus (Ubuntu) "ibus python 100 % cpu for ever (affected: 24, heat: 126)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<klattimer> see if python hit's 100% cpu usage
<klattimer> also go ahead and release the patch in bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/627744
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 627744 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "Tomboy note names are blank in the Application Indicator fallback menu (affected: 14, heat: 92)" [Low,New]
<kenvandine> klattimer, sure
<klattimer> kenvandine: the test case does hit 100% cpu usage for me, I just want to check that it's the same for both of us, with this minimal test case
<klattimer> 39 bitchin' lines of testcase
<kenvandine> so run it and let it start the keyboard indicator?
<kenvandine> then just watch the load
<kenvandine> yup... 100% load
<klattimer> yeah
<klattimer> so you see the output strings, the signal handler works properly
<klattimer> but then python goes nuts
<klattimer> ... nowhere for me to put a debug statement in here
<klattimer> :(
<klattimer> kenvandine: what's your bet, pygtk bug or python bug?
<kenvandine> i would look at pygtk first
<klattimer> kenvandine: (14:19:04) walters: klattimer: if ibus takes over SIGCHLD like that it's going to break glib's spawning code
<klattimer> (14:19:26) walters: resolution: use glib.spawn_*
<klattimer> nice to know someone is on the ball
<kenvandine> ha
<kenvandine> klattimer, that's interesting, i've never even considered using glib.spawn in python
<klattimer> kenvandine: obviously, a similar reasoning to it existing in C applies to python too
<klattimer> urgh
<kenvandine> yeah, just in python i always just go for subprocess
<klattimer> dude, ibus has 288 open issues on their bug tracker
<klattimer> I doubt this will get noticed by them
<klattimer> kenvandine: yeah, I've usually been an os.system, subprocess or popen kinda guy
<klattimer> kenvandine: even glib.spawn is broken
<klattimer> the signal is the failure point
<klattimer> but even commenting out the signal causes it to not show preferences more than once
<klattimer> but the other menu items are working
<klattimer> hang on that was just my fail
<klattimer> input methods don't work at all though
<klattimer> so i think I need to debug further
<klattimer> :(
<kenvandine> :(
<klattimer> kenvandine: this might be fixed by the patch I showed you yesterday
<klattimer> 哦可卡人来14时51分itchintoday
<klattimer> heh
<klattimer> so, that patch does appear to do the fixing
<klattimer> except
<klattimer> I can't actually change layouts via the menu :/
<klattimer> this is a bit weird :/
<Cimi> ronoc: where are you? :)
<ronoc> Cimi, working in my room
<ronoc> and you ?
<ronoc> i thought you had the day off
<Cimi> ronoc: I'm about to go next to the pool
<ronoc> Cimi, ah very nice
<Cimi> ronoc: yeah, I'll spend it next to the pool
<Cimi> ronoc: come on dude, let's go outside
<ronoc> I might go for a swim at lunchtime, that breakfast was heavy
<ronoc> Cimi, I have some work to get on with, later on dude
<Cimi> ronoc: I meant, working outside
<Cimi> ronoc: (if wifi works)
<ronoc> Cimi, i think it does but I won't be able to see the pool
<ronoc> *by
<ronoc> Cimi, i might come down soon and see if it is viable
<Cimi> ronoc: cool :)
<Cimi> ronoc: ok I'm going downstairs, see you later or for lunch (not much, had a heavy breakfast too)
<ronoc> Cimi, grand
<Cimi> ronoc: I'm going downstairs again, come one!
<Cimi> *on!
<ronoc> Cimi, okay quick swim
<ronoc> be there in 5
<Cimi> ronoc: still in your room?
<mokmeister> Hi all, I've been having problems with notes in Tomboy, followed by a synch issue, and now I'm seeing two Tom boy instances when I start up. When I remove one from the panel and hover over the other with the mouse, I see two lots of my notes on the screen. Any advice as to how I can go about resolving this issue?
<Cimi> ronoc: are you still in your room?
<Cimi> ronoc: I didn't see you
<ronoc> Cimi: 00447967052724
<Cimi> ronoc: 00393498923481
<ronoc> Cimi, thx
<Zombieff> ronoc: hi, I've tried to find any documentation on soundmenu integration for a mediaplayer, but without any results. Can you help me? Should I ask questions here or in PM?
<ronoc> Zombieff: hi, you should be able to find all the info you need on wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu
<ronoc> there is a client registration section
<ronoc> any questions feel free to ping me
<ronoc> Zombieff, what app are you planning to integrate ?
<Zombieff> and how do I control a player? I want to integrate Deadbeef http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/
<ronoc> mpris2
<Zombieff> is it the only way?
<ronoc> Zombieff, that is current protocol supported yes
<ronoc> Zombieff, why do you think there should be multiple protocols supported ?
<Zombieff> and soundmenu automatically detects, what application is connected?
<Zombieff> I just ask :)
<ronoc> Zombieff, have a read of the wiki, what language is your app written in ?
<Zombieff> C and C++
<ronoc> perfect, you can use libindicate for the registration process
<ronoc> and dbus using mpris2 for communication/control
<ronoc> Zombieff, ^
<Zombieff> yes, I see
<Zombieff> thank you
<Zombieff> so, server.show() informs soundmenu about new player?
<Zombieff> ronoc, ^
<ronoc> Zombieff, yes as long as the name of the libindicate server you create is prefixed with 'music'
<Zombieff> and that's enough, the player just have to listen for d-bus messages?
<ronoc> Zombieff, as long as the player has a dbus mpris2 interface yes
<Zombieff> ok, thx
<ronoc> no probs
<ronoc> Zombieff, ping me anytime you have any questions
<ronoc> the only app off to top of my head which registers and is written in C is Amarok
<ronoc> nearly sure Amarok is written in C/C++
<ronoc> you should try to fetch the amarok source
<ronoc> apt-get source amarok
<ronoc> should pull down the sound menu extension agateau worte
<ronoc> s/worte/wrote
<Zombieff> thank you for your ambition to help :)
<Zombieff> *for
#ayatana 2010-10-20
<Zombieff> ronoc: I've sent a PM to you, got autoreply. PMs are blocked?
<hyperair> vish: you're in the elementary team, aren't you? do you know who i should bug about the right arrow for nautilus-elementary's breadcrumbs?
<vish> hyperair ¦ if its about the code ammonkey is the one you can poke..
<vish> hyperair ¦ or even filing a bug in nautilus-elementary would do..
<hyperair> vish: okay, thanks
<vish> np..
<Cimi> bratsche: did you receive the mail?
<klattimer> oh woe is me
<klattimer> app indicator menus don't support the set_take_focus property
<klattimer> this is what broke ibus :/
<klattimer> kenvandine: any thoughts for a work around which doesn't mean trying to track the focus of windows vs menus?
<kenvandine> no... sorry
<klattimer> :'(
<klattimer> kenvandine: is there a blueprint for indicator api/dbusmenu?
<kenvandine> i haven't seen one, i doubt there is for the api...
<klattimer> hmm
<jcastro> oh hey klattimer
<klattimer> hey jcastro
<jcastro> on the tomboy bug you forgot to assign ken/desktop team when you committed the fix
<jcastro> it would have sat there forever, but luckily I saved you.
<klattimer> jcastro: I wanted to hold of for a bit because the pinned note wasn't tested
<klattimer> but it seems to work so it's ok you saved me :D
 * jcastro whistles
<klattimer> jcastro: also, I can't assign to anyone but me :/
<jcastro> oh still?
<klattimer> yeah
<klattimer> :/
<jcastro> ok just make me do it and we'll sort it at uds
<klattimer> currently I just poke kenvandine when I want something pushed over to someone else
<kenvandine> :)
<klattimer> now I'm gonna have a fist fight with ibus/ui/gtk/panel.py
<klattimer> I think it'll lose
<kenvandine> i dunno... it's pretty tough :)
<klattimer> kenvandine: never underestimate a programmer with a cause
<jcastro> ok so you've learned to poke ken, good enough. :)
<klattimer> it is a riddled mess of spaghetti with parmisan cheese
<klattimer> jcastro: I have 7 spare moviepegs in my hand
<jcastro> I only need one. :)
<klattimer> heh
<jcastro> the others are on their own.
<klattimer> yeah, but I've got one for jono and mark too
<klattimer> so that's 3 taken
<klattimer> 4 left
<klattimer> *ATTENTION ALL* 4 codethink moviepegs up for grabs, first 4 people to cry out for one get one at UDS!
<kenvandine> klattimer, ME
<kenvandine> :)
<klattimer> heh
<klattimer> bear in mind, they don't fit the N900's fat ass
<klattimer> so improving the practically pants stand there is still implausible
<kenvandine> klattimer, so should i be uploading the tomboy fix?
<klattimer> kenvandine: yeah push it
<kenvandine> klattimer, look at my comment on the bug...
<kenvandine> doesn't quite work :)
<kenvandine> fixed the bug though...
<klattimer> Gah!
<klattimer> the horror
<klattimer> right well, tomboy will be a nice break from ibus
<klattimer> I'll have a look at it now
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> klattimer, i am heading out for lunch... if you need anything just ask and I'll get to it when i get back :)
<klattimer> k
<klattimer> kenvandine: testing a new fix now
<klattimer> kenvandine: that should be good to push now
<klattimer> double/tripple checked it
<klattimer> should be on the ball
<kenvandine> klattimer, ok
<kenvandine> klattimer, so the latest patch seems to work well in unity, but trying to test the fallback under gnome and tomboy won't start at all
<kenvandine> with or without the indicator applet loaded
<kenvandine> no idea wtf is up with that...
<klattimer> kenvandine: that should really not be the case
<kenvandine> yeah... something is up
<kenvandine> i had problems with the clock applet too
<kenvandine> clicking on it would take like 20s to show the calendar
<kenvandine> and running tomboy from a terminal displayed no output at all
<kenvandine> [INFO 16:30:50.694] Initializing Mono.Addins
<kenvandine> not even that
 * kenvandine will try with the maverick version before complaining more :)
<klattimer> kenvandine: the fallback works for me under gnome
<klattimer> but removing the indicator applet causes gsd to die
<kenvandine> oh... that could be what was causing my box to be a dog there
<kenvandine> brb
<kenvandine> klattimer, ok... an actual reboot helped
<kenvandine> works much better now :)
 * kenvandine uploads
<kenvandine> annoying though... stuff like that shouldn't need a reboot... but without rebooting everything was really slow
<klattimer> kenvandine: are you going to releasE?
#ayatana 2010-10-21
<klattimer> kenvandine: what's the status on that tomboy release?
<kenvandine> klattimer, uploaded, in the SRU queue
<klattimer> awesomes :D
<thorwil> ivanka: are you in a position where you could make an mpt appear in #ubuntu-meeting? ^^
<ivanka> thorwil: sadly not - we are in Orlando. I think he thinks the meeting is at 9am our time which is in an hour
<thorwil> ivanka: heh, thanks
<sense> The continuous advertisement of Tomboy's 'Ubuntu-clean' PPA in a high-profile bug is getting annoying.
<kenvandine> sense, yeah... the fix is in maverick-proposed now
<sense> kenvandine: I saw that! Good it is fixed now!
<vish> sense ¦ well, his comment in reply to seb128 did make sense though ;) [two codepaths]
<sense> vish: Agreed, but he keeps repeating things a bit too much. It is a bug report, not a forum thread.
#ayatana 2010-10-22
<ssj6akshat> This dude thinks ayatana is for pushing canonical stuff upstream- http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/mark-shuttleworth-talks-projcet-harmony-unity-and-more/#comment-88878980
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ ayatana *is* canonical's umbrella project name
<vish> meh, they really should stop comments on OMG!
 * vish shrugs..
<ssj6akshat> and stop all the laughs?
<ssj6akshat> no thanks
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ btw, gtk-csd was in maverick , and it was reverted
<ssj6akshat> didn't saw it, I started using maverick since alpha 2
<ssj6akshat> BTW I wrote that post
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ yeah, it caused crashes in a lot of apps, and several things you mention there are really not right either..
<vish>  ssj6akshat ¦ and dont you mean copy-pasted a post ? ;)
<ssj6akshat> I made an eye friendly version of irc logs complete with all the links to Open Week, but I think d0od removed them
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ who does the banners for the site?
<ssj6akshat> Joey Elijah Alexithymia aka d0od
<ssj6akshat> the founder of the site
<vish> hmm, yea no mention of UOW at all in that post.. :/
<ssj6akshat> at least it has got a link to the IRC log
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ that is a link to the classroom logs, and classroom is not really confined to UOW..
<ssj6akshat> although you can see it in the excerpt http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/page/3/
<vish> still not a reason to not mention in the post..
<ssj6akshat> I do not blame d0od for this, he is working on OMG! full time and I might not be surprised that he is getting hallucinations due to lack of sleep
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ d00d usually mentions and highlights the irc events,  there are several of his posts where he does specifically for the irc weeks
<ssj6akshat> yeah maybe I forgot to mention it
<ssj6akshat> I don't really remember, I was writing that post at midnight
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ not too late to edit now.. ;)
<vish> some of the banners are really neat!
<ssj6akshat> should I ask d0od to join ubunut-art ?
<vish> why not...
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ i think he is already in the Mailing list ;)
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ you guys should really think about ways to use the commenters' energy into helping Ubuntu, divert/harness some of that energy into doing something useful..
<ssj6akshat> like?
<ssj6akshat> I have recently joined OMG! Ubuntu! (about a week or two ago)
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ posts about how to get involved in Ubuntu, most of the the commenters seem to think that there is an elite community of developers.. but in reality anyone can be part of Ubuntu, they just need a direction
<ssj6akshat> but I am currently busy with exams
<ssj6akshat> and I want to pass high school
<ssj6akshat> strange can't DM d0od on twitter
<ssj6akshat> screw the exams, i am going to write a post about contributing now
<ssj6akshat> people- https://docs.google.com/document/edit?id=1q9sslHeAYfi9-yVUlByRsP0jrqmdmjkyoj6PTX_UUa4&hl=en&authkey=CIPApuwD
<ssj6akshat> vish https://docs.google.com/document/edit?id=1q9sslHeAYfi9-yVUlByRsP0jrqmdmjkyoj6PTX_UUa4&hl=en&authkey=CIPApuwD
<ssj6akshat> !botsnack
<ubot5> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bilalakhtar> !ot | ssj6akshat
<ubot5> ssj6akshat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bilalakhtar> ssj6akshat: What is that document for?
<ssj6akshat> how to contribute to ubuntu - a post on omg! i am going to write
<ssj6akshat> and i need help
<bilalakhtar> ssj6akshat: OMG! is not related to Ubuntu in any way, you being an OMG! author should have read its disclaimer
<bilalakhtar> Not related to -> OMG! is independent of Ubuntu
<ssj6akshat> how to contribute to ubuntu is related to Ubuntu :)
<bilalakhtar> ssj6akshat: But you are expected to write it yourself without poking people
<ssj6akshat> vish asked me write, but i don't know what to write so i am asking for help
<ssj6akshat> sorry it was not editable to everyone, i fixed it
<bilalakhtar> ssj6akshat: http://www.ayatana.org
<bilalakhtar> ssj6akshat: sorry, its http://blog.ayatana.org
<ssj6akshat> vish help me
<bilalakhtar> ssj6akshat: vish 's away, its rude to poke people who have marked themselves as Away.
<bilalakhtar> AND
<ssj6akshat> how do you know that he is away?
<bilalakhtar> there is no hurry in posting on OMG!
<bilalakhtar> ssj6akshat: /whois <NICK>
<kvalo> klattimer: hi. are there any plans in natty to have a setting for not showing keyboard indicator?
<klattimer> kvalo: yeah, it's all being sorted lots going on
<kvalo> cool
<ssj6akshat> phew
<ssj6akshat> I hate unnecessary clutter
<kvalo> same here
<klattimer> take a look https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-dx-n-indicator-keyboard
<kvalo> klattimer: thanks, subscribed
<ronoc> Cimi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/496616
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 496616 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Mediaplayer crashed with "pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated" (affected: 70, heat: 342)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Cimi> ronoc: listen to mark dude! :P
<mpt> klattimer, if you're around, we'd like to talk with you about keyboard stuff over the next 90 minutes
<klattimer> mpt: here
<mpt> great
<klattimer> so what's up?
<mpt> hi tedg
<tedg> Good morning mpt
<klattimer> hey tedg
<mpt> klattimer, so, I guess the top priority for Natty is generating the icons for each keyboard layout and input method
<tedg> I'm not in Texas physically, so there's no more Howdy's ;)
<tedg> Afternoon klattimer
<mpt> so that (a) the menu title can be just an icon, and (b) each menu item can have the appropriate icon.
<klattimer> mpt: I was thinking it better to have the icons, and the "hint" decals done, and composite those as required
<klattimer> if you looked at the wireframes I sent?
<klattimer> but sure, we need icons, we also need the icons for various ibus packages also
<klattimer> I need to collect all of these together
<mpt> klattimer, you sent me links to <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-dx-n-indicator-keyboard> and <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KeyboardPreferences>. I haven't found any wireframes
<klattimer> for the most part, what I've proposed is pretty easy, as we're effectively just dropping the independent ibus indicator and changing the way ibus sets the input method
<klattimer> mpt let me check my sent
<mpt> oh, found them
<mpt> sorry klattimer
<mpt> One day, Thunderbird will actually show attachments inline
<klattimer> mpt: and that day the devil will skate to work in a fur coat
<mpt> actually, I was being unfair
<mpt> it was showing them inline
<mpt> They just started exactly beyond the first screenful
<klattimer> just really small?
<mpt> ok, that looks fine
<mpt> except for the "instead of using a radio button" part
<klattimer> you don't like the idea?
<mpt> The items should be both radio items *and* use icons
<mpt> That's possible in dbusmenu
<klattimer> yeah
<klattimer> ok
<mpt> See wi-fi networks in the network menu for example
<mpt> (indicator-network, I mean)
<klattimer> do you like the new profiles window?
<klattimer> larger more readable layout example etc
<klattimer> I'd like to get some great artwork and write a top quality cairo renderer for it
<mpt> It looks like a good start
<mpt> Probably it needs to be a bit more inductive
<mpt> e.g. what list does "Sort layouts" apply to?
<klattimer> well if an artist can design a key
<klattimer> and colour variations
<klattimer> I can write them in cairo
<klattimer> just need an svg of a key to do it
<mpt> What is a "profile"?
<mpt> and so on
<klattimer> Sort keyboard layouts perhaps?
<klattimer> and the Country would change to Language as a result
<klattimer> I think there are two too many references to country
<klattimer> We should add some relevant tool tips and a help button to explain the options
<klattimer> I'd happily do that with mallard docs
<mpt> klattimer, you say "Remove the unexplained 'by country' and 'by language' tabbed notebook"
<mpt> Where are those tabs now?
<klattimer> yeah, in the original UI there was no indication of what the tabs meant
<mpt> I don't see them in either the Keyboard Preferences window or the IBus Preferences window
<klattimer> and I've replaced them with the radio buttons and Sort layouts title
<mpt> What original UI are you talking about?
<klattimer> if you "add layout" in the layout options
<klattimer> you'll see the existing window
<mpt> ah, I see
<mpt> eww :-)
<klattimer> exactly!
<klattimer> and if you look at the inconsistent add/remove in the previous UI
<klattimer> there's no way to edit a layout once you've added it
<klattimer> only show the layout
<klattimer> Obviously, the print button is the most important thing here? :S
<klattimer> ibus too is inconsistent, as you select from a drop down list, then press add
<klattimer> it took me a while to work that out
<klattimer> by merging like this, we kill both those complications
<mpt> klattimer, so, about changing the settings interface at all
<klattimer> ?
<mpt> This will be discussed more at UDS, but at this stage we don't know whether Natty will have the new gnome-control-center
<mpt> (It depends on how complex its dependencies are)
<klattimer> is it nearing completion?
<klattimer> well I'm sure this work will be portable either way
<mpt> If we will, then we shouldn't be implementing a new environment settings interface of any sort (e.g. keyboard) as a separate window
<klattimer> hmm
<klattimer> why not?
<klattimer> I thought we'd be allowed some dialogs in the end?
<mpt> because then we'd end up like Windows Vista/7
<mpt> where you don't know what's going to happen when you click something in the Control Panel
<klattimer> nah, if we keep it only one dialog at a time we're OK
<klattimer> but if we're doing away with all dialogs
<klattimer> that poses further problems
<klattimer> e.g. the options dialog
<mpt> So, it might be useful to investigate how easy it would be to port a standalone window to a g-c-c pane.
<klattimer> well if the control center shell is being done, are there any current screen shots of the keyboard UI they intend to use?
<mpt> it doesn't look like it
<klattimer> I cant seem to find anything about it tbh
<mpt> though aday did do a review of the current settings window <http://live.gnome.org/UsabilityProject/Whiteboard/KeyboardPreferences>
<mpt> Try <http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/tree/panels/keyboard>
<klattimer> oh that's great
<aday> klattimer: best ask mccann/svu/hadess about that. there's been some talk recently. 'typing break' has been dropped, for instance
<klattimer> mpt: it looks mostly untouched
<klattimer> hmm, typing break is a useful feature, why drop it?
<aday> klattimer: because it's in the wrong place
<klattimer> hmm
<klattimer> fair enough, if there's somewhere better to put it?
<aday> klattimer: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnomecc-list/2010-October/msg00006.html
<klattimer> where would that be?
<aday> a dedicated app, like workrave
<klattimer> hmm, ok
<klattimer> that sounds fair
<aday> mpt: seen this? http://www.doodle.com/hgpcxeftrerkess3
<mpt> aday, I had not, thanks
<mpt> klattimer, why do you have "Country", "Keyboard Layout", and "Layout Variant" as three menus rather than two?
<klattimer> Yeah, that's what I meant by there being one too many on there
<klattimer> One of those can be removed
<mpt> ok
<mpt> Maybe this could instead be a table with three columns, where each cell is a radio menu
<klattimer> ?
<klattimer> We only need to organise by language or by country
<klattimer> I don't think I'm following
<mpt> For each "Profile" you need to specify (1) the country (or whatever we call it), (2) the layout+variant, and (3) the input method if any
<klattimer> yeah
<klattimer> 3 combo boxes
<mpt> 3 menus * n profiles = table with 3 columns
<mpt> However, at the last UDS someone told me that all X input methods assume a particular keyboard layout
<klattimer> instead of 3 rows?
<mpt> for hysterical X reasons
<mpt> So for example, it's no use using the Chinese tonepy input method with the Afghanistan OLPC Dari keyboard layout
<klattimer> well it wouldn't because the input methods available would be linked to country or language
<mpt> because the Chinese tonepy input method expects to always be running on top of ... United States USA, I guess
<klattimer> I think I explain that on the blueprint's whiteboard atm
<mpt> ah, right
<klattimer> Child options of this list are built according to the list
<klattimer>             in ibus preferences (filtered to the current language or country?)
<klattimer> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-dx-n-indicator-keyboard
<mpt> right
<klattimer> there are other things which need to be considered
<klattimer> e.g. laytex etc... will be in a submenu of the "by country" selection for "Other"
<klattimer> so if it's not at all dependent on a layout, it can still be configured
<klattimer> oh... yeah
<klattimer> that's why there's an extra country
<klattimer> :/
<klattimer> because when it's organised by language
<klattimer> ibus may have input methods which apply to a specific layout
<klattimer> as per your example above
<klattimer> but that isn't relevant to the language
<klattimer> or country
<klattimer> it's simply the keyboard layout
<mpt> But what I'm getting at is, is there any input method that *isn't* tied to a specific layout?
<mpt> If there isn't, that potentially makes the design much simpler
<mpt> because we can present them as a single list
<klattimer> hmm
<klattimer> maybe we can then instead hide a few things away
<klattimer> and mash things up behind the scenes
<klattimer> So e.g. By Country "China" -> Variant -> "Dontcare" ->Input Method -> Tonepy - will select the appropriate layout
<mpt> something like that
<klattimer> ok, we'll work it out along the way
<klattimer> shouldn't be too hard
<klattimer> the best thing will be taking away the ibus indicator code all together
<klattimer> the existing python stuff is horrific
<klattimer> I'm still chasing more bugs which are popping up in strange places :/
<kenvandine> horrific is being too nice
<mpt> klattimer, ok, so maybe while you're working on the icons and the strange bugs, I can refine this layout for the combined window
<mpt> and by the time we've both finished that, we should be clearer about whether gnome-control-center is in Natty
<klattimer> ok, cool
<mpt> klattimer, in the meantime, are you ok with me posting those wireframes you sent me, and the blueprint whiteboard, on a single wiki page?
<klattimer> mpt: I'd already started getting into that
<klattimer> but got drawn away by tomboy and ibus bugs
<mpt> ok, following the principle of comparative advantage, you should continue on that while I do the wiki stuff. :-)
<klattimer> k
<klattimer> :)
<klattimer> well tomboy is done
<klattimer> ibus is still beating me :(
<mpt> Maybe an indirect advantage of showing input methods in the same list as keyboard layouts is that it would be easier to do the keyboard stuff in upstream g-c-c without IBus necessarily being part of Gnome
<klattimer> mpt: it might be possible to make the input method configuration stuff plugable
<klattimer> then other input methods could write plugins for gcc/keyboard
<klattimer> so selecting SCIM could show a SCIM config ui
<mpt> maybe
<mpt> klattimer, if other people want to help out, where's the code for them to branch?
<klattimer> I haven't started a branch yet
<klattimer> haven't started any code yet
<klattimer> when I do, I'll update the wiki
<mpt> klattimer, ok, I'll put "contact Karl Lattimer" as a placeholder ;-)
<klattimer> k cool
<aday> klattimer: the gnome folk have been having the very same discussion. can't remember the specifics though
<aday> there is this - http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Design/Guidelines/SystemStatus/InputLanguage
<aday> don't know if it's any use though
 * fagan never liked how windows put the language selection into the bar 
<fagan> you could do something in about me and have prefered language and input
<fagan> Id love about me to be used a lot more
<aday> fagan: there have been plans for a region and language settings panel for gnome3 - http://live.gnome.org/Design/SystemSettings/RegionAndLanguage
<aday> (which is where this stuff would live)
<fagan> well id like for things to start getting bunched up
<fagan> rather than having a few different preferences you could put a lot of it in about me
<fagan> I know its not that cool to be dumping everything in there but it would be a lot better to have everything in one place
<fagan> and your prefered language and input is about you so it makes sense logically
<aday> fagan: the idea for gnome 3 is to have a personal settings section. you should check out the design work that's been done if you're interested
<fagan> well ive kept up with most of it
 * fagan was just talking about the current ubuntu context that could be done in 1 cycle 
<davidbarth> klattimer: hi Karl, still here?
<klattimer> davidbarth: sorry was doing some packing
<klattimer> will be in orlando at about 2pm on sunday
<klattimer> gotta get to manchester tomorrow :P
<klattimer> gotta sort lots out tonight
<prograam> hello
<mpt> YokoZar, hi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MenuBar#notification-area
<fagan> mpt: ill have that screenh
<fagan> *shot
<fagan> as soon as paint desides to open
 * fagan is on his dads slow ass computer
<mpt> thanks fagan
<YokoZar> mpt: Makes me happy.  By "not be resizable" I presume you mean manually, right? (since we have no way of knowing how many icons might end up there)
<mpt> YokoZar, yes, I'll clarify that
#ayatana 2010-10-24
<malte> hi bratsche
<malte> I'm trying to port Ubuntu's ApplicationMenu to Gentoo, but I'm failing on the GTK+ part
<malte> I tried applying the 043-ubuntu_menu_proxy.patch to GTK but it causes the build to fail
<malte> are there other patches I need to apply, too?
 * malte is away: Gone away for now
 * malte is back.
 * malte is away: Gone away for now
 * malte is back.
 * malte is away: Gone away for now
 * malte is back.
 * malte is away: Gone away for now
<bratsche> malte: No.. what version are you using?
<bratsche> What version of gtk+ that is
<hyperair> auditory alerts minus visual feedback is incredibly annoying. there's this beep i can't figure out =.=
 * malte is back.
<malte> bratsche: I tried 2.20.1 and 2.22.0
<bratsche> malte: How much of the patch is not applying?
<bratsche> Or the patch does apply, but the build just fails?
<malte> the latter
<bratsche> Can you at least pastebin the error or something?  I don't have much to go by here. :)
<malte> that's the error message:
<malte> gtkalias.h:6145: error: ‘ubuntu_gtk_menu_shell_activate_mnemonic’
<malte> undeclared here (not in a function)
<bratsche> Can you grep for that function name in gtk.symbols?
<malte> in the patched source?
<bratsche> Yes.
<malte> it just returns a line with exactly the function name
<malte> I guess that's how it should be?
<bratsche> Yeah.
<malte> I was looking for the function in (probably all) other patches to gtk by ubuntu and I couldn't find anything
<bratsche> Is ubuntumenuproxy.c actually being built properly?  I don't know anything about Gentoo packaging, but is there some chance that maybe it needs to be added to something in the packaging to make sure this file builds?
<bratsche> Oh wait..
<bratsche> Hang on.
<bratsche> nm
<malte> if it matters - ubuntumenuproxy.c has not been built - I guess the output file is ubuntumenuproxy?
<bratsche> So there's your problem.  It sounds like maybe there is another step in the packaging process?
<malte> but maybe the build fails before ubuntumenuproxy.c is compiled anyway
<bratsche> Well, can you pastebin more than one line of the error?  Just so I can get more context.
<malte> well, the only thing I did was modifying the ebuild to include the patch - anything else stayed the same
<malte> ok, wait
<malte> http://pastebin.ca/1972081
<malte> in that build I also applied 012_ubuntu-set-grab-add.patch because I thought it might have something to do with it, but the error is the same
<bratsche> Can you cd into the gtk directory and type "grep ubuntumenuproxy" and pastebin me the output of this?
<bratsche> Err.. "grep ubuntumenuproxy *"
<malte> http://pastebin.ca/1972084
<bratsche> Hmm, I dunno.  It would be easier if I had a machine to try to reproduce this, but it's hard to figure out over irc.
<malte> hm
<bratsche> I still wonder if there's something else that needs to be done in the Gentoo packaging.
<malte> I don't think so
<malte> but thanks for your help anyway
<bratsche> There was something else that needed to be done in the Debian packages
<malte> what was that?
<malte> it should be similar for gentoo, I guess
<bratsche> Look at debian/libgtk2.0-0.symbols or whatever it's called.
<malte> ok
<malte> the file does not exist
<malte> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gtk/trunk/files/head:/debian/
<malte> that's the correct folder, right?
<bratsche> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gtk/ubuntu/files/head:/debian/
<malte> ah, right
<bratsche> Anyway, this is about as much as I think I can do right now.  UDS starts tomorrow and I need to get ready.
<malte> ok, good luck ;)
<malte> I'll see what I can find out
<malte> thanks!
#ayatana 2011-10-17
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<zzzharry> hi, i´m really angry. I´ve installed ubuntu 11.10 and i have to say ,, unity is really bad thing for ubuntu". It´s a step back for this great system. Sorry fot it but i feel that. is possible new versions of ubutnu has no unity?
<arpu> smspillaz, hello is this an unity bug ? or should i evestigate to oder packages? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/874897
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 874897 in unity (Ubuntu) "flash peer assistent pop up noch clickable" [Undecided,New]
<smspillaz> I can look into with with compiz, flash is probably doing something weird
<arpu> smspillaz, hmm it test with  new flash 11 and old 10.1 firefox chrome
<arpu> thx a lot
<om26er> gord, around?
<gord> om26er, hey, whats up
<om26er> gord, i am fine
<om26er> gord, there is a regression in the SRU
<om26er> bug 875023
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 875023 in unity "SRU0-Regression: scrollbar displacement caused dash rows to show less icons" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875023
<om26er> gord, are you already aware ?
<gord> om26er, yeah we i saw you mention that but you pinged out before i could respond :) should be fixed by now (though i don't think we sent a new release to platform yet for the sru)
<om26er> gord, the SRU have been uploaded I believe, awaiting ack from Ubuntu SRU team
<om26er> maybe didrocks cherry-picked the fix for it
<didrocks> there is one pending in -approved
<sbte> smspillaz, the iconify bug seems more-or-less fixed in oneiric, so thanks for that (if you're the one who fixed it)
<andyrock> JohnLea, what about adding an help label to display settings panel?
<andyrock> JohnLea, look here https://launchpadlibrarian.net/82857928/Selection_006.png
<andyrock> of coure the label should change when we are not using unity ;)
<smspillaz> sbte: :)
<sbte> smspillaz, seems like you have to click twice now instead of once to get the window, but that's better than no window at all :P
<smspillaz> sbte: yeah, you have to activate the original window and then activate it again and it will unminimize initially minimized windows
<sbte> smspillaz, I meant that you have to open the window switcher twice to get it in the window switcher
<sbte> it will actually be unminimized after the first time, but it won't appear in the window switcher
<Saviq> greyback_: thanks for your work on the launcher, will review soon
<JohnLea> andyrock; yes a help label would be helpful ;-)  I'm not sure the second line in the linked image is needed though as the dropdown for selecting which monitor displays the launcher is quite self explanatory  (it makes the launcher drag feature a nice to have rather than a necessity)
<andyrock> JohnLea, i had not noticed the dropdown ;)
<andyrock> JohnLea, it makes sense ;)
<arpu> smspillaz,  do you need more infos on the flash click bug?
<kenvandine> tedg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-indicator/+bug/809284
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 809284 in telepathy-indicator (Ubuntu) "telepathy-indicator crashed with SIGSEGV in g_utf8_validate()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> tedg, i think that bug has been fixed since in tp-indicator... but do you think it should stay open for libindicate to protect from that?
<kenvandine> tedg, setting the sender to a value that doesn't pass g_utf8_validate
<tedg> kenvandine, Uhg, I'm not sure.  It seems like it's something we don't want people doing, but I guess we could give a better error.
<kenvandine> yeah... your call
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> I've fixed the handling of getting the alias since that version, so it should always be valid
<kenvandine> but this had been marked as affecting libindicate, so you can change the status for libindicate
<tedg> kenvandine, Decided to go with invalid, mostly because the crash was in the validate function... so I couldn't validate it anymore than that...
<kenvandine> wfm
<and471> is there anyway to hide the debug output of the indicators?
<and471> I am using libindicator and would like to see my own application's debug stuff :)
<apinheiro> njpatel, hi, one question, I added you as reviewer of those huge a11y branches, should I also add lamalex as usual, or this is enough?
<lamalex> apinheiro, feel free to add me an ill take a look
<apinheiro> lamalex, ok thanks
<apinheiro> but as I said, first one is huge ;), sorry
<kenvandine> Trevinho, thx for the gtk patch, i merged it and uploaded it for an SRU
 * jussi waves
<jussi> anyone awake atm?
<jussi> yer all boring I tells ye! :D
<greyback> jussi: are not
<jussi> greyback: :)
<greyback> jussi: :P
<jussi> greyback: are you actively working on ayatana?
<greyback> jussi: I work on Unity2D. I try to implement the vision of the ayatana team.
<jussi> ahh, nice
<greyback> jussi: You using Unity?
<jussi> greyback: sometimes, Im kurrently on KDE :D
<greyback> jussi: ok, was just curious
<jussi> greyback: I like unity, but the lack of configurability and several annoying bugs just got too much for me (I did a 30 day trial coming from kde)
<greyback> jussi: understood. Your is not a uncommon opinion. Hopefully the bugs have been squashed since. It's good that you gave it a fair try
<jussi> greyback: yeah, one of the bugs your dev and I have differing opinions (thats fine, it still needs to be fixed in some way, so hopefully it gets sorted in some way or another), and the lack of configurability really hit me (coming from kde, what can I say)
<greyback> jussi: yeah, kde has spoiled you in that respect :)
<greyback> jussi: I like that things are set out "just-so" - I spend much less time fiddling to get things right, and just get on with my work
<greyback> jussi: but then, I'm hardly unbiased ;)
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> greyback: one thing I found hard to get used to was all the stuff that was hiding all the time. (Im not a fan of mouseovers, for me they slow things down - its kind of like those phones where you have to hold a key down to unlock)
<jussi> but let me say this, overall the interface has a very good look and feel, and many of the items work really nice.
<greyback> jussi: good point on the hiding stuff. I hope that the config to stop the launcher (bar down left of screen) hiding becomes easier to find.
<greyback> jussi: I'm not hugely fanatical about the workings of the menubar for a maximised window (hiding window buttons). If I have one window maximised, and another window in front, I keep trying to click the panel to give focus to the maximised window
<greyback> But much work is done on consistency, layout and design, and I do like the improvements. The polish is great.
<jussi> greyback: also, one small thing that I notice that you may want to pick up on:  the placement of windows when opened - for example it opens in the top left corner, behind the launcher. and then you need to wait for the launcher to disappear before you can do/see stuff...
<greyback> jussi: yep, common issue that. Thanks tho
<jussi> :)
<jussi> ooh, one strange thing - dont know if this is you or I need to talk to the kubuntu guys, but when I shutdown now, I get a breif flash of unity/gnome running when I shut down kde... is this normal?
<greyback> jussi: strange! Probably a Kubuntu thing, but if you've mixed Unity & KDE on the same machine, heaven knows what's going on! In Compiz, is the Unity plugin on?
<jussi> no, we dont use compiz in kde (kwin does that)
<jussi> although nautilus is running...
<jussi> I wonder if tats the issue...
 * jussi kills
<greyback> jussi: oh of course, sorry.
<greyback> jussi: been a long time since i used KDE
<jussi> well bed time now... talk to you again sometime.
<jussi> lets see if it does same now Ive killed nautilus
<greyback> jussi: nice chatting, good night!
<slydawg> anyone in this room?
<rob_> Hi folks, hoping you can help me out.
<rob_> I may have the wrong channel, if so, please point me in the right direction.
<rob_> I have a 5.1 onboard soundcard, channelled through the standard three outputs at the back "Mic / Out / Line Out"
<rob_> And a 5.1 setup.
<rob_> I've tried editing the etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<rob_> and looking at the ALSA mixer through the terminal
<rob_> but to no avail.
<almufadado> hi there
#ayatana 2011-10-18
<BoxRec> hello
<didrocks> good morning
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/768178   this bug still alive please ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 762478 in unity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #768178 [nouveau] No icons shown in unity launcher when using experimental mesa drivers" [High,Confirmed]
<zniavre> i really want to try unity
<njpatel> zniavre, smspillaz would know when he's about
<andyrock> didrocks, around?
<didrocks> andyrock: yeah, hey
<andyrock> didrocks, if I want to patch gnome-control-center I have to get the source from apt-get source ....
<andyrock> and then use quilt
<andyrock> or i have to use bzr?
<didrocks> andyrock: well, one doesn't prevent from the other :)
<didrocks> andyrock: we usually have the packaging branch in bzr
<didrocks> like for gnome-control-center: bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-control-center/ubuntu
<snadge> a quick question regarding default unity in 11.10
<didrocks> this one as the debian/ directory only
<didrocks> then, you bzr bd-do
<snadge> is the window supposed to change colour/hilight when its in focus or not?
<andyrock> didrocks, thanks ;)
<didrocks> and you are in a subshell with the whole source code + debian/
<didrocks> here, you can patch using quilt…
<didrocks> then, exit 0
<didrocks> to copy back to the source branch
<didrocks> and don't forget bzr add then :-)
<didrocks> andyrock: ^
<snadge> a friend of mine told me that the window is supposed to go a lighter shade of gray, and the x in the corner highlights red/orange
<snadge> and when its deselected it goes back to grey and darker shade
<snadge> basically.. i cant tell the difference visually between a window that has focus, and one that does not.. and i'm just interested to know if this is a bug, or if this is by design
<andyrock> snadge, yeah.... the title bar should be dimmed
<snadge> ok thats a bug then.. sigh
<andyrock> snadge, but it buggy atm
<andyrock> snadge, yeah it's a known bug
<snadge> is this another known bug? I have two monitors.. the top indicator area is on both
<snadge> on the left monitor.. i have to click and hold the button for the menu to stay showing
<snadge> otherwise it disappears as soon as you release the left button
<andyrock> the indicator should be in both monitor ;)
<snadge> but on the right monitor, it behaves as you would expect.. one click to open
<andyrock> it's a bug...
<snadge> and a click anywhere else makes it close again
<andyrock> snadge, you should talk about it with Trevinho
<andyrock> it's not online atm
<snadge> and last but not least.. sometimes when you right click in firefox.. the menu disappears as soon as you move the mouse over it
<snadge> but if you alt tab away and back again.. then it works
<snadge> i know i shouldn't upgrade the moment a new version of ubuntu is released.. but i just can't help myself :/
<andyrock> snadge, you should open launchpad bug if they are not already open
<andyrock> Trevinho will look to it
<andyrock> or other unity developers or unity contributors
<Unity-guest> Hi, i upgraded my system and now i have the unity desktop. Is it possible to get a taskbar and shortcuts on the upper panel ?
<snadge> yeah i think i will.. ubuntu 11.10 has been reasonably solid otherwise (not counting botched upgrades from 11.04)
<snadge> and i can deal with these bugs for now.. its just slightly annoying.. on a scale of 1 to 10.. probably about a 2
<andyrock> snadge, this bug will be fixed as soon as possible ;)
<zniavre> njpatel_,  thank you
<andyrock> snadge, i've to go to university... see you and thanks for your feedback
<oSoMoN> good morning
<snadge> well im happy with that response.. its just a shame that compiz and unity appear to be going in different directions
<snadge> hopefully we can see some of these minor irritating issues resolved as quickly as possible
<Unity-guest> Hi, i upgraded my system and now i have the unity desktop. Is it possible to get a taskbar and shortcuts on the upper panel ?
<Unity-guest> And how i can start another programm when i have started another in fullscreen ? example. Browser in fullscreen and i will start the terminal ?
<snadge> no, sort of.. the menu on the left will show if you move the mouse over
<snadge> and you can launch things from that.. or use shortcut key to show the desktop (win + d) (doesnt seem to work)
<snadge> if you really want to have a task list, you're probably better off using something other than unity
<snadge> ctrl-alt-t is a shortcut to open a terminal
<snadge> windows key will bring up dash
<snadge> ahh ctrl-alt-d for show desktop :)
<Unity-guest> to move the mouse in the left shows the menu sometimes, but not ever. I dont no why. Sometimes nothing happens.
<Unity-guest> could i reinstall gnome2 ?
<Unity-guest> or is it incompatible
<Unity-guest> sorry for the bad feedback ;) But the little configuration opportunities disturb me a little
<smspillaz> snadge: ???
<smspillaz> ah, the firefox bug
<smspillaz> ISTR there was a fix I tried to backport to fix that but it didn't work
<snadge> smspillaz: its not looking good.. the window focus bug is on fglrx and intel
<snadge> im home now, just confirmed it.. basically every window in unity opens as if it has focus
<snadge> visually
<snadge> unity-2d doesn't have this problem
<snadge> i tried xorg-edgers on my work pc (intel gpu) but of course that doesn't work with unity atm at all
<smspillaz> it is not gpu dependent
<smspillaz> oh
<smspillaz> you mean the titlebars thing
<smspillaz> yeah that is gpu dependent
<smspillaz> I don't know what causes that, the driver just doesn't give us damage event updates
<smspillaz> *shrug*
<smspillaz> use nouveau ;-)
<snadge> im not sure if the free radeon driver does it.. but fglrx and intel definitely do :/
<snadge> i just switched to fglrx though.. so i could get better minecraft performance (significantly better)
<smspillaz> yeah, I know fglrx and intel have problems with sending damage events on pixmaps that aren't backed by windows
<snadge> the edgers repo has a newer driver, but it cant be used with unity at the moment.. do you know much about the status of the latest intel driver with regards to the damage events?
<smspillaz> nope, sorry
<snadge> im trying to figure out if thats fixable or not.. the edgers people just have a notice up saying its broken at the moment sorry.. and also that you cant cherry pick files from edgers, its an all or nothing thing
<snadge> i guess because newer driver needs newer mesa which needs newer xorg etc
<snadge> i can create bug reports for these issues against unity, because I havn't any for these issues.. which are known about
<om26er> didrocks, seems the reverted change for bug 839480 did not make into SRU
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 839480 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash - When the Dash is open and there is a maximised app in the background, the top bar background should not disappear" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839480
<om26er> making this upload breaking SRU policy
<om26er> seems unity 4.24.0-0ubuntu1 which was accepted into oneiric-proposed have bug 875023
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 875023 in unity "SRU0-Regression: scrollbar displacement caused dash rows to show less icons" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875023
<didrocks> om26er: urgh, are you sure? I picked it
 * didrocks checks
<didrocks> we discussed it lengthy and I explicitely asked for this revert
<didrocks> om26er: weird, it's in, see rev 55.1179.12
<didrocks> njpatel_:  ^
<om26er> didrocks, yes I have 4.24.0-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> om26er: yeah, i confirm
<om26er> gord you said there was a fix for bug 875023 somewhere is there a commit# so we could get it done into SRU as well?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 875023 in unity "SRU0-Regression: scrollbar displacement caused dash rows to show less icons" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875023
<om26er> didrocks, will you be doing a new upload?
<didrocks> om26er: I have to find what's wrong first
 * didrocks will appreciate some dx people around
<gord> hold on hold on :P
<om26er> maybe http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/4.0/revision/1716 ?
<gord> om26er, yup
<om26er> gord, cool ;-)
<gord> he should of marked the bug too, but he's newish, it happens :)
<om26er> didrocks, if you are considering a new upload please get that branch in as well as a regression was caused
<gord> oh right its still assigned against me, oops
<didrocks> om26er: gord: can you link the branch to it please?
<didrocks> gord: and write a test case for the SRU
<gord> didrocks, yeah i'm going through it now
<didrocks> gord: you were the one doing the maximized panel color change, right?
<gord> didrocks, MacSlow is your man there, i'm going to fix it up but for P not for SRU or anything like that
<didrocks> gord: can you grab lp:~ubuntu-desktop/unity/ubuntu and look at rev 55.1179.12 which was supposed to revert it, it seems it didn't
<didrocks> ah, MacSlow ? ^^
<didrocks> ok, got the commit, the revert isn't this one
<MacSlow> didrocks, why revert it?
<gord> MacSlow, visual changes shouldn't go into SRU
<gord> was just a mixup
<gord> didrocks, how do we mark branches if it was just pushed in to trunk? note the revision in the bug report?
<didrocks> gord: no, you can "link a related branch"
<didrocks> MacSlow: because it's an UI change
<didrocks> MacSlow: and we don't allow UI changes from this release
<didrocks> MacSlow: we discussed it a week ago with njpatel_
<gord> didrocks, right no i mean there was no trunk, evidently it was just changed directly on trunk, I of course would never do such a thing ;)
<MacSlow> didrocks, I thought it only went into trunk and not into 4.0
<didrocks> gord: ah, crap, that shouldn't happen :/
<gord> didrocks, agreed!
<didrocks> gord: just write the link please
<gord> cool cool
<didrocks> MacSlow: it went to 4.0
<didrocks> MacSlow: then, the release was done
<didrocks> and it was reverted
<didrocks> see the rev I pointed
<didrocks> MacSlow: but with the package, it seems we still see it
<didrocks> and I confirmed
 * didrocks apt-get source
<didrocks> hum, why the change isn't there?
<didrocks> O_o
<MacSlow> didrocks, indeed the change isn't part of the apt-get sources
<MacSlow> didrocks, do you happen to have some custom-compiled unityplugin in your ~/.compiz-1/plugins which gets picked up by compiz?
 * didrocks doesn't understand
<didrocks> MacSlow: no, and it's not linked to not be in the source
<MacSlow> didrocks, so the ubuntu-packages branch and the apt-sources are out of sync for some reason
<MacSlow> didrocks, that's certainly beyond my horizon
<didrocks> MacSlow: right
<MacSlow> didrocks, but you did change/revert it before, right?
<didrocks> MacSlow: yeah, it's in the branch
<didrocks> wtf happened?
<MacSlow> didrocks, maybe some LP/compile-farm process still pending?
<didrocks> MacSlow: I don't think so
<MacSlow> or some package-server-mirror not up-to-date?
<didrocks> ok, let's look at the branch
<didrocks> MacSlow: I think it's more a bzr merge-upstream mystery
<didrocks> MacSlow: I'll dig into it!
<MacSlow> didrocks, sorry that I can't really provide any pointers
<didrocks> ok, the branch doesn't have it
<didrocks> MacSlow: it's weird, really weird :/
<MacSlow> didrocks, no... the branch has it... the apt-get-source does not have it
<didrocks> bzr merge didn't merge that change!
<didrocks> MacSlow: the branch history has it
<didrocks> not the branch
<didrocks> see the merge
<didrocks> rev 959
<didrocks> 595*
<didrocks> it doesn't include this change
<MacSlow> didrocks, indeed... seeing it now
<didrocks> it should be listed there
<didrocks> all the other commits are
<didrocks> I just checked
<didrocks> but not this one O_o
<MacSlow> a bug in bzr then?
<didrocks> yeah, seems so
<didrocks> I'm just hallucinating :)
<MacSlow> didrocks, that's the first time every I've seen a bug in bzr... never could quite get ted running into numerous bugs in bzr on a weekly basis :)
<didrocks> MacSlow: heh, I'm really puzzled about this one, but it seems it's really a bzr bug
<MacSlow> didrocks, time to poke Martin when he's up
<didrocks> MacSlow: I guess so, yeah
<Trevinho> snadge: the indicator bug you mentioned here
<Trevinho> is fixed now
<Trevinho> at least, it should be fixed in unity 0.24
<snadge> excellent.. what about the window focus problem? :)
<Trevinho> snadge: Which one?
<snadge> on two installs, plus a virtualbox one.. all newly created windows, are created as if they have focus
<snadge> eg, brighter title, x highlighted red
<snadge> theres no difference visually between window focussed and defocussed
<snadge> intel chipset, and this one as well which is fglrx
<didrocks> Trevinho: why did you change the target on bug #849732 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 849732 in Ubuntu Oneiric "Control/Alt key bindings are broken in GTK 3 programs using gtkbuilder" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849732
<didrocks> the bug is on gtk3
<didrocks> and great, now launchpad oopses…
<didrocks> Trevinho: can you fix that when you get a chance? Otherwise the gtk SRU can't go in :/
<Trevinho> didrocks: unity is not bugged itself... Only gtk-3 was
<Trevinho> I've fixed it
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, and why did you remove the gtk task then?
<didrocks> affects: gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) → ubuntu
<didrocks> Changed in ubuntu:
<didrocks> status: In Progress → Fix Committed
<didrocks> this is what you did ^
<Trevinho> Oh, did I? Sorry... Maybe It was a mistake...
<Trevinho> Yes, I set to fix commited... Should I set it back to in progress?
<didrocks> Trevinho: can you fix it and retarget gtk+ so that our tool can push gtk+ once ready?
<didrocks> Trevinho: no, you should reset it to gtk
<didrocks> you removed the bug task
<Trevinho> didrocks: strange... I don't know why that happened... I only thought to change the progress
<didrocks> Trevinho: seems you removed the 'gtk' text entry
<didrocks> just add it back please : )
<Trevinho> didrocks: When i'mtrying that I get: "This bug is already open on Ubuntu with no package specified. You should fill in a package name for the existing bug." :o
<didrocks> Trevinho: you need to revert what you have done
<Trevinho> So... I can't remove that... What's going in launchpad?
<didrocks> which is, edit the "ubuntu" one
<didrocks> as you change the gtk to ubuntu
<Trevinho> didrocks: it should be fine now...
<didrocks> Trevinho: you change the unity task instead of the ubuntu one, but fine enough :)
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> no, let me put the right state
<didrocks> as some are now fix committed where it shouldn't
<didrocks> and invalid for the oneiric task :/
<Trevinho> it should be in progress...
<Trevinho> I guess
<Trevinho> do you fix that or can i do that?
<didrocks> it's done now
<Trevinho> Ok... Sorry, I ddin't notice I had done a such mess! :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: no worry, just look twice :-)
<sbte> Trevinho, thanks for fixing that bug ^^
<Trevinho> you're welcome sbte
<Sebastian> hi, how can I help these guys? http://forum.teamdrive.net/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1529
<snadge> has anyone noticed the window focus issue? im about to check my netbook
<sbte> is the UnityLauncherAPI not complatible anymore with gtk2?
<sbte> I got this
<sbte> ImportError: could not import gobject (error was: ImportError('When using gi.repository you must not import static modules like "gobject". Please change all occurrences of "import gobject" to "from gi.repository import GObject".',))
<kamstrup> sbte: do you have a code snippet?
<sbte> from gi.repository import Unity, Dbusmenu
<sbte> that's where it fails
<sbte> kamstrup, https://github.com/Sbte/emesene/blob/master/emesene/gui/common/UnityLauncher.py
<sbte> that's the full code
<kamstrup> sbte: this works here at least: python -c "from gi.repository import Unity, Dbusmenu; l = Unity.LauncherEntry.get_for_desktop_id('gedit.desktop'); print l"
<jo-erlend> I discovered that if you run sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop, then Unity and Unity 2D disintegrates. Why is this? Is it a dbus thing?
<jo-erlend> I filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/877419
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 877419 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity (and 2D) disintegrates when the network is stopped" [Undecided,New]
<sbte> kamstrup, this doesn't: python -c "import gobject; from gi.repository import Unity, Dbusmenu"
<sbte> but we use gobjects all over the place
<didrocks> sbte: kamstrup: you can't mix anymore pygi and static bindings
<didrocks> this is upstream GNOME
<sbte> didrocks, is there no way to fix it?
<didrocks> so you need to use pygi everywhere
<didrocks> sbte: from gi.repository import GObject
<sbte> didrocks, that's impossible for us atm
<didrocks> sbte: then, of course, you need to move to pygi
<didrocks> gobject didn't change much if you only used that
<sbte> didrocks, pygi doesn't support the gobject stuff we do
<sbte> yet
<didrocks> sbte: define "we" :-)
<jo-erlend> yes, this is a major PITA.
<kamstrup> jo-erlend: I am not sure that's the correct way of going about that any more... go through upstart instead... with fx 'sudo stop network-manager' or something
<didrocks> sbte: GObject and gobject are pretty the same
<sbte> didrocks, the emesene team
<jo-erlend> kamstrup, sure, but still... It's a weird effect.
<kamstrup> jo-erlend: indeed
<sbte> didrocks, maybe it works in oneiric, but then we still need to support both pygtk and pygi
<didrocks> sbte: you won't be able to do that, or I'm afraid that your code will be quite complex to have conditional import
<didrocks> but upstream GNOME doesn't allow anymore mixing pygi and static bindings, I heard there were some issues previously with that
<sbte> didrocks, sure, but then we can't move
<jo-erlend> it seems the best solution to that, is to have two different versions.
<sbte> so no unity launcher then I guess :(
<jo-erlend> as far as I can tell, it's possible to write PyGTK code very similarly to PyGI code,  so it might not be such an ordeal to support both. I haven't tried it yet though, so it's more guesswork than anything else. :)
<didrocks> jo-erlend: it's not that easy TBH :)
<jo-erlend> didrocks, examples? :)
<didrocks> jo-erlend: I went to that pain for OneConf
<didrocks> so I know how it :)
<didrocks> sometimes you need to use the class constructor
<didrocks> sometimes, you need to use .new()
<kenvandine> didrocks is right :/
<didrocks> for no good reason, just bugs…
<sbte> is there a way to work around this?
<kenvandine> and the function names don't always match either
<sbte> like making a separate program that gives us the unity launcher?
<kenvandine> the static bindings had convenience methods and stuff where pygi it matches the C function names
<jo-erlend> isn't the launcher based on dbus? Why?
<kenvandine> sbte, you could
<didrocks> sbte: I think you need to create a daemon and find an intercommunication process like dbus to communicate, I'm afraid
<didrocks> or directly make the dbus call, there kamstrup can maybe help :)
<didrocks> without the easy wrapper
<kamstrup> sbte: under the hood, the launcher api is just dbus, no surprise there, the caveat is that the dbus protocol is not stable, unlike like the launcher api on top
<kamstrup> didrocks: ^^
<didrocks> kamstrup: and as you are using gir, I guess it's not possible to generate a gtk2 version easily, isn't it?
<jo-erlend> so the problem is that the launcher API itself uses GI, which makes it incompatible with PyGTK?
<didrocks> jo-erlend: yeah, it's generated from vala
<kamstrup> sbte: that said, the dbus protocol *is* documented. So if you're prepared to catch errors returned if unity changes protocol, you can use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI#Low_level_DBus_API:_com.canonical.Unity.LauncherEntry
<jo-erlend> how large can that API be? :)
<kamstrup> it's simple. but, as said, not set in stone. caveat emptor
<didrocks> and kamstrup likes breaking things :-)
<didrocks> (especially ABIs :p)
<sbte> kamstrup, is that compatible with natty?
<kamstrup> although, realistically, didrocks will probably kill me if I want to change the protocol in P since that is an LTS
<jo-erlend> yes, but reimplementing it to not use GI would be far less work than to reimplement emesene, I'd imagine. :)
<kamstrup> sbte: yes it's compatible with natty and oneiric
<didrocks> kamstrup: I hope you even didn't dare thinking about it! :-)
<didrocks> damn, UDS isn't in Texas, but I can find an aligator in Florida I guess :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: no worries :-) njpatel_ already jumped me and mhr3 because he thought we wanted to break libunity api... which of course we could never dream of doing! (ahem)
<didrocks> kamstrup: never *ever* :p
<kamstrup> scout's honor
<mhr3> njpatel_, wait did you say api or abi?
<didrocks> heh
<mhr3> cause i added a signal, which is broken abi i think
<mhr3> well... it's not a virtual signal though
<mhr3> not sure how vala deals with this
<njpatel_> Rebuild is okay one or twice, but it gets annoying if it happens more than that and we have many deps
<kamstrup> mhr3: i don't think vala adds signal handlers to the class struct... does it?
 * kamstrup hopes not
 * jo-erlend wants to find some time for Vala. :|
<mhr3> kamstrup, nope, we're good, it'd have to be virtual signal to break abi
<didrocks> a libunity ABI break is basically 4 hours wasted for me
<mhr3> didrocks, now you can go "pfew" :)
<didrocks> mhr3: we are already at libunity6 for 6 ABI break (and counting!) :)
<mhr3> didrocks, there'll be more... just not today ;)
<kamstrup> didrocks: that's nothing! libxapian is at 22! ;-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, but libxapian doesn't have 13 rdepends
<didrocks> :)
<kamstrup> although we're steadily increasing that count
<kamstrup> :-)
<didrocks> right
<Sebastian> hi
<Sebastian> I've a problem with our tray icon
<Sebastian> you've disabled it
<Sebastian> how do I help these guys? http://forum.teamdrive.net/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1529
<didrocks> mpt: hey, you have an indicator candidate ^ :)
<jcastro> on it.
<jcastro> Sebastian: hi!
<jcastro> Sebastian: you can point them to this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<jcastro> and if they need help porting it they can ping me directly at jorge@ubuntu.com and I'll get them engineering help if they need it
<Sebastian> ok ty
<sbte> kamstrup, are there any examples of the use of the dbus api?
<kamstrup> sbte: not except libunity
<sbte> kamstrup, oh snap
<sbte> kamstrup, where do I get the dbusmenu?
<Saviq> greyback: I actually can't reproduce bug 877344
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 877344 in unity-2d "[launcher] [a11y] Pressing left key in any tiles' context menu returns highlight to BFB" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877344
<Saviq> ah but that's because alt+f1 doesn't take me to the dash button yet
<Saviq> I wonder why...
<Saviq> ah I think I know...
<jo-erlend> is there a way to get x,y coordinates for a LauncherEntry?
<sbte> kamstrup, I don't think I'm going to figure this out in a reasonable amount of time...
<sbte> what does this even mean: in s app_uri, in a{sv} properties
<smspillaz> sbte: array of a dictionary of strings to variants
<sbte> smspillaz, and in python that is a list of one dimensional dictionaries?
<sbte> or just a dict
<andyrock> JohnLea, why re-open this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/832988?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 832988 in Ayatana Design "Launcher - a spread can accidentally be triggered during the 'dragging and dropping behind the Launcher' interaction " [Medium,Triaged]
<andyrock> i know that spread on dnd hover doesn't work
<andyrock> it has been disabled at the last moment because it was quite buggy
<andyrock> but i think that bug is fixed
<JohnLea> andyrock; because it will need to be re-tested as soon as the other bug is solved, and this status places it in the queue to be retested
<JohnLea> andyrock; I am doing a lot of bug housekeeping atm
<andyrock> JohnLea, ok ;)
<JohnLea> andyrock; and we are slightly changing the way statuses in ayatana-design work
<andyrock> fix-committed to triaged
<JohnLea> and fix-released to fix-comitted
<JohnLea> and then a magic script that didrocks is writing to identify bugs for which the fix has landed that need testing
<andyrock> i got it ;) reopen a bug to create a kind of queue makes sense
<didrocks> JohnLea: btw, I'm ready when you are
<didrocks> (as the installer ;))
<JohnLea> didrocks; working through the bugs now, will prob. take the rest of the day, I'll ping you when done
<didrocks> JohnLea: great, do not hesitate if you need more insight about remaining inconsistant bugs
<andyrock> JohnLea, i've the mail box full of your email ;)
<JohnLea> didrocks; thx ;-)
<andyrock> *emails
<andyrock> i'mean launchpad emails
<kamstrup> sbte: if you can ping me tomorrow, I can see if I can whip up a Python example...
<sbte> kamstrup, i'm almost done
<sbte> i'll push it
<sbte> I just can't figure out what's wrong now
<sbte> https://github.com/Sbte/emesene/commit/c23a0f833140a5894904441f7d6b3b4059e7ed70
<kamstrup> sbte: looks ok at a glance
<sbte> kamstrup, I must be missing something
<sbte> kamstrup, AWESOME, I just got it to display 0
<sbte> woohoo
<sbte> but not an actual count :P
<kamstrup> sbte: \o/
<kamstrup> sbte: you can run 'setsid unity' in a terminal and watch if unity complains on stdout
<sbte> kamstrup, not sure what that did, but unity totally broke down
<sbte> the windows now appear over the launcher
<sbte> also over the top bar
<Trevinho> didrocks: is this still confirmed in unity: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/835646 (considering that the causing parts should have been fixed now) ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 835646 in unity "unity-panel-service memory leak when starting various applications" [High,Confirmed]
<didrocks> Trevinho: no, both tasks should be closed
<didrocks> well all of them I guess :)
<jo-erlend> is it possible to switch to unity-2d live?
<jo-erlend> something like metacity --replace?
<jo-erlend> the problem is that someone is performing an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10, and after the screen was powered off, he can't get an image. Switching to alt+ctrl+f1 works, but when he switches back, the text from the other console is still visible. Thought maybe switching to metacity would help if it's a compiz issue?
<Saviq> jo-erlend: can't "someone" select the user session when logging in? autologin, maybe?
<Saviq> jo-erlend: either way, editing /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf could help
<jo-erlend> he is in the middle of an upgrade. He can't log out.
<Saviq> jo-erlend: can he access the terminal?
<jo-erlend> on another console. Nothing on the desktop.
<Saviq> jo-erlend: log in as user
<jo-erlend> I mean, X is unavailable.
<Saviq> `export DISPLAY=:0; metacity --replace; unity-2d-panel; unity-2d-launcher`
<Saviq> make that
<Saviq> `export DISPLAY=:0; metacity --replace & unity-2d-panel & unity-2d-launcher &`
<jo-erlend> yes, that should work?
<Saviq> that will start a ubuntu-2d-like session
<Saviq> whether that will help, no idea
<Saviq> jo-erlend: unity (non-2d) is part of compiz
<jo-erlend> I know.
<Saviq> so if you replace the window manager, you will also lose the shell, as it's part of the WM
<Saviq> so you need to start the unity-2d shell, too
<slydawg> can anyone tell me how to "add to panel" using unity in Ubuntu 11.10 like one would do with the orignal gnome top panel?
<jcastro> hold down the alt key
<jcastro> and then right click
<slydawg> that's not doing it
<jcastro> oh dude sorry, I thought you mean gnome
<jcastro> the unity panel doesn't have applets, it uses indicators
<jo-erlend> slydawg, there is no such feature. The panel in Unity is very different.
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/list-of-application-indicators
<slydawg> yeah, i know it's different!  I am trying my hardest to get used to it because I am sure it has a lot more capability
<slydawg> when I updated to 11.04 I just didnt like it and didnt try it
<slydawg> but i am ready to learn new things
<jo-erlend> Wesnoth 1.9.9 works with the global menu in Unity 2D, but not Unity. How come?
<jderose> tedg: wonder what your thoughts are on this - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-remove-safely-remove
<tedg> jderose, So there's a long history there.
<jderose> figured as much :)
<tedg> jderose, Basically it comes down to us not really understanding where there are card readers and/or cards themselves.
<tedg> jderose, And which of those are internal, and which are external.
<tedg> jderose, So you need to know what action makes sense based on all those variables.
<tedg> jderose, And we don't know.
<tedg> jderose, So what we need is a way to say "this USB device is in my machine"
<tedg> jderose, Then machines that are built for Ubuntu can set that flag on their internal readers, and we'll be good :-)
<tedg> jderose, It's a general problem with having an OS that's not targeted to specific hardware really.
<jderose> tedg: i guess my gripe is that "Safely remove" so seldom does the correct thing... it would be better to just present "Eject" and behind the scenes using Device.DriveDetach() base on a whitelist or something
<jderose> tedg: well, if it was *internal*... you'd never want to use DriveDetach(), correct?
<jderose> or do i have that backwords?
<tedg> jderose, I'm going to have to look it up to remember :-)
<tedg> jderose, But yes, bad stuff could happen as we'd stop detecting cards.
<tedg> jderose, Which you wouldn't want from an internal device.
<tedg> jderose, But you might want to completely shutdown an external device.
<jderose> tedg: well, i have found any hardware where detach does what i want :)
<tedg> jderose, An excuse to buy more hardware!  ;-)
<jderose> an card readers... eject still powers down the card (light goes off) so seems to be just as safe
<jderose> hehe
<tedg> jderose, Uhg, I'm pretty sure alexl has a blog post on all of these, but I can't find it right now.
<jderose> tedg: other thing confusing about this is if you eject using the "eject" icon in Nautilus, you get the Eject() behavior... so if that truly is unsafe, we sure make it easy to do by mistake
<tedg> jderose, Well, unsafe is a bit strong.  It'll make it so that your card reader stops working until you unplug it and plug it back in.  Which is hard to do for internal ones.  You won't loose data.
<jderose> tedg: BTW, sorry if i seem whiny, fighting the UDisks DBus API the past several days had made me grumpy :P
<tedg> jderose, Heh, well apparently udisks 2 is coming soon :-)
<jderose> well, hopefully it's an improvement :)
<jderose> hate to say it, but from a developer perspective, HAL sure was nicer to work with
<tedg> jderose, Heh, WASH OUT YOUR MOUTH WITH SOAP!  ;-)
<jderose> hehe
<jderose> tedg: another thing to pick your brain on, if you don't mind... so now we're going to have a user explicitly start the dmedia importer so they pick the project they want to import into ("my awesome movie" or whatever)... which allows the importer to be less greedy and invasive (ie, we want say Shotwell to open normally when you don't have the dmedia importer running)...
<jderose> tedg: but also gives us room to be more aggressive in pushing the limit for this sort of high-volume repetitive import. so one thing i'd like is for there not to be icons for each card in the Launcher as they aren't really actionable in the usual way in the circumstance... plus having like 4 in the Launcher is kinda annoying
<jderose> tedg: so first question: how hard would it be to give and app like dmedia control over whether certain removable devices showed up in the launcher? is that i giant departure from current Unity functionality, or something that a small amount of work could pull off?
<tedg> Uhm, I don't know.  gord, do you know that? ^
<tedg> DBO would be good as well, but seems he's not here.
<jderose> tedg: sorry if i pester you too often, but you're nice and know lots of stuff and about lots of stuff, so you've become my go-to man :-D
<tedg> jderose, No problem, I just don't know all the answers -- have to forward some on :-)
<snadge> wow.. heaps of bugs fixed in latest unity update
<snadge> window focus problem, and 2nd monitor indicator menu are particularly pleasing :)
#ayatana 2011-10-19
<snadge> bummer.. still has the annoying right click bug in firefox
<snadge> anyone know how to reproduce that one?
<smspillaz> *
<snadge> it just did it again whilst im playing minecraft
<snadge> left clicked the window.. right clicked.. menu disappears when mouse moves over it
<snadge> selected a different tab, went back to the same tab.. right click, menu works properly
<snadge> firefox window that is
<snadge> also, minecraft on intel gpu seems to make unity extremely choppy. like 3 fps
<Amaranth> minecraft is good at that
<snadge> 90% cpu idle
<snadge> unity-2d is a lot more responsive whilst playing minecraft, with higher frame rate
<Amaranth> Oh, that menu thing happens for you on the desktop version of unity?
<Amaranth> I'm getting that on my unity-gles port and thought maybe I broke something
<snadge> right, release version, oneiric
<snadge> i was getting a bit frustrated yesterday with unity.. but i notice today an update with a heap of bug fixes.. including 2 that i mentioned yesterday
<snadge> are there any cheap/easy ways to improve minecraft performance with unity running?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> I normally play minecraft on my windows machine
<Amaranth> It beats the crap out of it too
<snadge> at home im running it on fglrx, and its flawless
<snadge> so i suspect this is because intel gpus arn't really gpus.. and minecraft doesnt like them to begin with
<snadge> you cant even run minecraft on windows, with most intel gpus.. because of the drivers
<snadge> on linux, mesa fills in the gaps, with expectedly average results
<smspillaz> Amaranth: ohai :)
<Amaranth> smspillaz: Can't look at your compiz branch right now
<Amaranth> maybe next week
<smspillaz> Amaranth: no problem :)
<smspillaz> Amaranth: do you want me to do the patches ?
<Amaranth> smspillaz: Patches for what?
<smspillaz> Amaranth: the patches from collabora
<Amaranth> oh, right
<Amaranth> I thought you gave one of them commit access
<smspillaz> I did, but not all of them are committed yet
<smspillaz> I'm going to check with fred as to what the status of them are
<smspillaz> thanks :)
 * smspillaz -> uni
<Amaranth> weird, the patches in the oneiric patch seem to refer to code I don't have in my branch
<Amaranth> smspillaz: Can I get your branch URL again?
<Amaranth> Mine seems to be broken
<Amaranth> Because fuck bzr-git
<smspillaz> Amaranth: lp:~compiz-team/compiz-core/compiz-core.gles2_support
<smspillaz> the only big changes I had to make was that I needed to change the startup order somewhat to workaround a bug in an unamed proprietary graphics driver
<Amaranth> and here i thought I was almost done
<smspillaz> hm ?
<Amaranth> My oneiric-gles branch seems to be horribly out of sync
<smspillaz> oh, don't worry
<smspillaz> I can handle this
<Amaranth> Yeah well I've got to release something :P
<smspillaz> I'm "not working" at the moment so I'm free to like actually help and not deal with emergencies
<smspillaz> Amaranth: ok, well the plan is for P to drop as many distro patches as we can so that there is no need for the /oneiric branches anymore
<smspillaz> which I've almost done
<smspillaz> so yay for simplicity
<Amaranth> hrm, we have a lot of differences
<smspillaz> its not *too* substantial
<smspillaz> mostly just stuff that moved around in the context initialization
<smspillaz> (I needed to add a hook for the workarounds plugin to change some state before the egl/glx contexts are created in order to work around a bug in said graphics driver)
<Amaranth> your branch seems to be an upstream branch with my patches applied?
<smspillaz> right
<smspillaz> I merged the gles branch from git into lp:compiz-core
<Amaranth> Oh, I'm working on the oneiric branch
<smspillaz> which still need to go upstream
<smspillaz> yeah, it's all a bit ... confusing :/
<Amaranth> Yeah, I now have no fucking clue what is going on
<smspillaz> sorry about that
<Amaranth> And I'm afraid I've been wasting my time
<smspillaz> that's why I'm doing this :)_
<Amaranth> But the problem is I need an oneiric branch
<smspillaz> anyways, I'm off to uni, but just a heads up that this is there. I'll do the oneiric branch merge later today
<Amaranth> I don't give a crap about upstream right now, I need a "what you have in oneiric + gles" branch of everything done by tomorrow
<Amaranth> And I've apparently been working on the wrong branches
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> as soon as I get back
<smspillaz> I will merge all this in :)
<Amaranth> What is the oneiric branch?
<smspillaz> lp:~compiz-team/compiz-core/oneiric
<smspillaz> anyways, really really have to run
<Amaranth> Which one can I currently pull, combine with the packaging branch, and get what is shipped in oneiric?
<smspillaz> ^
<Amaranth> Alright
<smspillaz> sorry about this
<smspillaz> I'll be back in about
<smspillaz> 3 hours
<Amaranth> alright
<neorosbob> Hi all, can anyone tell me why my applications can not browse to mounted file systems like smb mounts? I can't get some of my apps to see the remote file systems but I can browse to them in nautilus.
<neorosbob> I should add, I just switched from gnome classic and I am struggling
<neorosbob> how about this one, when I log in with unity (not unity-2d) and I want to whitelist and app so it displays in unity panel, I go to the Configuration editor -> desktop looking for unity -> panel but all I have is unity-2d and no panel option. Am I logged in as unity-2d or am I missing libraries?
<cwillu_at_work> snadge, I don't have the details offhand (and had some trouble finding it again when I was looking earlier today), but there's some flags/environment vars for java to make it not fall back to software 3d rendering on intel video
<cwillu_at_work> minecraft being the only 3d game implemented on java, there's not as much info on the topic as one would like :p
 * cwillu_at_work goes to bed
<Amaranth> neorosbob: The mounts is going to be because not all of your apps are using GTK+, I guess
<smspillaz> Amaranth: ah, you're still here. I've just merged everything in to the oneiric branches, pushing in about 10 minutes (just testing to make sure that the merge didn't clobber anything)
<neorosbob> Amaranth: thanks, are you aware of a workaround for this?
<Amaranth> smspillaz: Awesome
<Amaranth> neorosbob: Nope
<neorosbob> gnome-classic here I come
<neorosbob> thanks
<Amaranth> neorosbob: Classic won't help you
<Amaranth> Those are GVFS mounts in classic and in unity, that's not a unity thing
<neorosbob> Amarenth, yes it will. Everything works fine in Gnome classic, it's unity that it doesn't work in.
<neorosbob> Maybe it's caused by something else but it does work in gnome classic
<Amaranth> neorosbob: You've either hit the oddest bug I've ever heard of or aren't explaining it enough for me to understand then, I guess
<Amaranth> Every app using GTK+ should see the mounts because GTK+ talks to GIO for the file browser and when you select a file the app is given a ~/.gvfs/ FUSE path so they don't even need to use GIO themselves to read/write from it
<Amaranth> I could maybe see something not getting setup correctly for Qt apps to see these files
<Amaranth> But everything that uses GTK+ should see them, no matter what shell you use
<neorosbob> Let me do some more testing and see if I can come back with anything more useful. I need to put gnome classic back on this machine. With more testing I can offer a more useful explanation. Thanks for your input
<Amaranth> neorosbob: What apps are having this issue?
<Amaranth> I just realized Qt apps should still be using the GTK+ file browser on GNOME desktops (which Unity still is) so even they should work
<Amaranth> Also are you sure this is a Unity thing and not a GNOME 3 thing?
<neorosbob> keepass and gvim are what I have noticed so far, gedit seems to work fine
<neorosbob> testing some others real quick
<neorosbob> no I can't say for sure if it's gnome or unity either
<neorosbob> to be honest I don't know much about the desktop environments
<smspillaz> who doesn't love bzr foo
<Amaranth> Unity pretty much just replaces gnome-shell, the rest of the desktop environment is the same
<Amaranth> I mean, unity pulls in other stuff to do what it does but I can't think of anything being left out
<Amaranth> Or, from a place point of view, it just replaces metacity and gnome-panel
<Amaranth> Err, someone said place to me right as I was about to type classic
<Amaranth> So yeah...
<neorosbob> makes sense. After testing other apps it's for sure just a handful of apps, keepass, truecrypt and gedit. Sadly some of my most used apps that I need to edit network files on.  So it sounds like a gnome3 issue after your explanation
<smspillaz> that was fun
<smspillaz> Amaranth: bzr thought that all the work I did was a conflict :)
<Amaranth> yeah, i noticed that
<Amaranth> I tried to do it earlier :P
<smspillaz> TEMPLATE ERRORS :)
<smspillaz> <3
<Amaranth> Is it because of pq's argument count changes?
<Amaranth> I don't think I ever applied that one locally
<smspillaz> oh yeah, ICS got announced today
<smspillaz> oh, pretty meh
<smspillaz> Amaranth: wewt: lp:~compiz-team/compiz-core/compiz-core.gles2_support
<smspillaz> Amaranth: are you on ~compiz-team ?
 * smspillaz checks
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> Amaranth: err, I meant bzr push lp:~compiz-team/compiz-core/oneiric.gles2_support
<smspillaz> that one
<smspillaz> oh fun, we need to do the plugins too
<Amaranth> Yep
<snadge> hmm.. firefox doesnt appear to show visited links anymore.. is this a bug? :P
<snadge> yeah it does nm.. weird, just one site
<didrocks> good morning
<snadge> i miss weather applet :(
<Amaranth> smspillaz: Did you ever push your oneiric+gles branch?
<snadge> is this so we can run oneiric on our mobile phones or something?
<kamstrup> Amaranth: I don't thin kit's pushed. But smspillaz send a call for testing recently (yesterday, or was it monday?)
<davidcalle> kamstrup, hi
<kamstrup> yo davidcalle!
<davidcalle> kamstrup, I'm looking for a way to merge and triage results from different scopes before they are passed to dee. Any idea?
<Amaranth> kamstrup: He just did a merge of my upstream branch and the oneiric branch and said he was pushing it for me
<Amaranth> because apparently I fail at bzr-git
<kamstrup> davidcalle: the Lens class in libunity already does that for you no? Or do you mean you need to intercept the changes and do something with them?
<kamstrup> Amaranth: ah, ok, I think you know more than me then :-)
<kamstrup> davidcalle: what I am pondering is if you can somehow get away with sticking a Dee.FilterModel in between the scope and the lens. The FilterModel is based on a filter callback that you can use to change the filter/change the data on the fly
<kamstrup> but I am not entirely sure that is possible right now...
<kamstrup> maybe it is...
<davidcalle> kamstrup, that's exactly what I'm looking for. :)
<kamstrup> davidcalle: the 'results-model' and 'global-results-model' properties on Unity.Scope are read-only...
<davidcalle> kamstrup, in fact, what I want to do is to reorder the results globally without caring about which scope it comes.
<kamstrup> davidcalle: a Dee.FilterModel is very well suited to do that as it can do it without allocating any extra storage really. The question is how to jank it in somewhere :-)
<davidcalle> kamstrup, I understand
<davidcalle> kamstrup, I'm going to try to pass the results from each scope to another one, which will be dedicated to ordering results, then will pass to dee.
<kamstrup> davidcalle: yeah, oughta work... If not entirely elegant, but it may be your only option for now... Sorry. But I think figuring out a clean way to do this with libunity is a reasonable request
<kamstrup> davidcalle: I just dpm to update the libunity docs on http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-11.10/GIR/python/Unity-4.0.html
<kamstrup> not that it helps for this particular purpose, but might be nice to know :-)
<davidcalle> dpm?
<kamstrup> david planella, he's in charge of developer.ubuntu.com
<davidcalle> Oh, dpm the guy, I thought it was some kind of technical term :)
<kamstrup> lol, sorry :-)
<davidcalle> kamstrup, I'm seeing two renderers I didn't know about. Weird, I need to try that.
<kamstrup> davidcalle: hehe I think they're untested - caveat emptor :-)
<kamstrup> davidcalle: in fact, I think they might be unimplemented at this point... :¨-(
<kamstrup> davidcalle: hmmm, looks like Dee.Filter and Dee.FilterModel is not working very well from Python...
<kamstrup> so my idea based on those are dead anyway
<kamstrup> :-)
<jussi> Morning all
<kamstrup> mhr3: davidcalle has a reasonable request ^^ we should allow lenses to intercept the results from scopes before they are added to the results-model, to change, filter, or re-sort them on the fly
<davidcalle> kamstrup, the two renderers just fallback to vertical. *sad*
<jussi> Is there a unity tips and tricks some place for new unity users? (so as they get the most out of it). Several of our software programmers are unising 11.10 now, and Id like to educte them abit.
<kamstrup> davidcalle: but I think chances are good to have them working for P... you should punk gord or njpatel
<davidcalle> jussi, you should find a thread about it on askubuntu.com
<davidcalle> kamstrup, I sure will ;)
<jussi> davidcalle: hrrr, do we not have somehting directly from the people who designed it? perhaps even a bit marketing styled, that illustrates all these super new features. ie. how lenses work, that the super key can do super stuff, etc etc
<davidcalle> jussi, don't think there is one. Nevertheless, you really should have a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/36274/tips-and-tricks-for-unity . Oh, and the Unity documentation in the Ubuntu help is suprisingly good.
<jussi> davidcalle: right, I guess thats pretty much what Im after, Im just suprised its not coming from unity/canonical marketing people.
<jussi> (and thanks very much)
<mhr3> kamstrup, yep sensible request for sure
<davidcalle> jussi, to be fair, they are really active to make askubuntu an excellent source of information.
<jussi> davidcalle: fair enough.
<Amaranth> hrm, this is a PITA to merge
<Amaranth> I really hope smspillaz doesn't already have it done, would hate to duplicate work
<gord> kamstrup, what renderers?
<kamstrup> gord: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-11.10/GIR/python/Unity-4.0.html#Unity.CategoryRenderer
<gord> kamstrup, ah right yeah list/flow we ignore - right now, renderers are real easy to make now, so i'll sit down and add some sometime
<kamstrup> gord: so just to make it clear, you're promising davidcalle new toys for P, right? ;-)
<gord> ask me that again after orlando ;)
<gord> i'm assuming list renderer is just one tile per row right?
<gord> maybe i'll sneak that together later, its just a big horizontal tile
<davidcalle> gord, what about flow?
<davidcalle> gord, have you any idea what it should look like?
<oSoMoN> good morning
<gord> davidcalle, yeah but its non trivial, we'll see :)
<davidcalle> gord, I have a small issue with non square icons in the dash. They don't fill the tile as much as they should. http://ubuntuone.com/29XotWHHPDyQ2tpk98kxr8 Or maybe it's by design?
<gord> davidcalle, nope thats certainly a bug :) can you file it on launchpad and poke me with it? i'll assign myself to it, the code there is something i want to take another look at
<davidcalle> gord, sure, I just wanted to check with you before filing it.
<gord> davidcalle, are those stars unicode stars? because thats awesome ;)
<davidcalle> gord, yes they are!
<gord> very cool :)
<davidcalle> gord, thanks :)
<davidcalle> gord, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/878015
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 878015 in unity "Non square icons don't fill result tiles as much as they should" [Undecided,New]
<Amaranth> arg, why is upstream compiz so much different than what shipped in oneiric :/
<Amaranth> thought I had this merge done twice now but I'm either pulling in all of the upstream changes and figure the diff is too large or using very old versions of everything without realizing
<gord> thanks :)
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> why some indicators are working with gnome-panel (weather-indicator , dropbox) but others  not  (session/sound-indicators etc...)
<zniavre> ?
<Zhenech> hmmm
<Zhenech> pulling indicators into debian…
<Zhenech> indicator-messages now uses gtk3, for gtk2 you have to install the -gtk2 version
<Zhenech> what's a sane upgrade path here?
<Zhenech> currently users just have the old gtk2 version in indicator-messages installed
<hyperair> Zhenech: have the -gtk2 depend on the gtk3 one?
<hyperair> transitional metapackage style
<Zhenech> hyperair, well, no, doesnt sound to good
<Zhenech> that would actually mean:
<Zhenech> i-m depends on i-m-gtk2
<Zhenech> and pulls gtk2 into systems that are gtk3 only (at some point in the future such systems may or not may exist)
<Zhenech> hm
<Zhenech> i-m-gtk2 already depends on i-m
<smspillaz> Amaranth: didn't I post the link ?
<Amaranth> smspillaz: You didn't push
<smspillaz> Amaranth: lp:~compiz-team/compiz-core/oneiric.gles2_support
<smspillaz> hrm
<Amaranth> That's still upstream+gles branch
<Amaranth> I've got all of oneiric+gles branch done with a minimal diff except GL context setup now
<smspillaz> uhh ?
<Amaranth> But it completely fucks the branch doing this so I'll have to do it all over again from scratch next month
<Amaranth> ?
<smspillaz> nope, the one I pushed is definitely the oneiric branch
<Amaranth> smspillaz: Oh man, that's not what you linked last time
<smspillaz> really ?
<Amaranth> You linked the upstream+gles twice
<smspillaz> ah, fun
<Amaranth> smspillaz: Is that a brute-force merge or did you ensure only needed changes were merged?
<smspillaz> I ensured that only the needed changes were merged
<Amaranth> Oh, I see
<smspillaz> Amaranth: I basically rebased all your stuff on top of what's there and then resolved the conflicts
<smspillaz> which was pretty straightforward
<Amaranth> last time you gave the upstream+gles branch then said oops and gave the right one
<Amaranth> but I missed the second line
<smspillaz> ah :)
<smspillaz> ok, anyways
<Amaranth> Well there went a couple hours
<smspillaz> if people ask you to merge branches again just defer to me, I don't want to waste your time
<Amaranth> Wasn't straightforward for me, either I'm failing at bzr or you did voodoo magic
<smspillaz> (that's why I did it :))
<smspillaz> oh, I probably did voodoo
<Amaranth> I made a copy of the oneiric branch, pulled in your upstream+gles branch to one of them, then opened the two dirs in meld and wiped out all non-essential changes
<Amaranth> got stalled on you changing the way the GL context is setup, made things too much of a diff
<smspillaz> yeah, don't worry about that
<smspillaz> I spent a good hour or two working all that out as well
<smspillaz> Amaranth: be glad that you didn't have to track down a random crash that was happening because of a subtle change in initialization order :p (I fixed that :))
<smspillaz> (was a typo)
<smspillaz> Amaranth: anyways, like I said, I actually have some time now that I'm not dealing with emergencies every day :p so I'll handle the merges and such with my bzr foo
<Amaranth> smspillaz: Wanna tackle plugins-main then too? ;)
<smspillaz> Amaranth: heh, plugins-main is going to be ... fun
<Amaranth> yeah...
<Amaranth> I actually haven't even updated it myself in 4-5 months I think
<smspillaz> mainly because I reshuffled and refactors a lot of the expo plugin's rendering code to get the layout you see in ubuntu (but obviously couldn't have that upstream since it would make certain people (not naming names) upset)
<Amaranth> ooh, goodie, expo
<smspillaz> like I said, I can handle it
<smspillaz> I don't think the changes required to get it working with the vertex buffer classes were really that complex, it was more just the rendering of the "ground surface" needed to use GL_TRIANGLES, clipping planes had to be reworked somewhat, and s/glDrawGeometry/vertexBuffer.begin () glAddGeometry vertexBuffer.end ()/
<smspillaz> Amaranth: next cycle will be awesome though, as we'll be back to one branch (upstream)
<smspillaz> since I have done the work so that we can drop pretty much every distro customization that we have
<smspillaz> (had to have two branches this cycle because we have to do gtk_init inside of compiz because gtk3 doesn't like it when you do gtk_init twice
<Amaranth> won't you still need that?
<Amaranth> also unity-window-decorator
<smspillaz> unity-window-decorator is being dropped, I'm using the mutter keys to do the borders now
<smspillaz> s/is being/has been/
<Amaranth> nice
<smspillaz> and (my) plan at least is to remove the gtk dep from unity entirely, since we don't really use it for much except the utility stuff
<smspillaz> but failing that we can just put it in a separate plugin now since we have the framework now to be able to change user's settings when they upgrade (so that gtk_init can just go in a plugin which is loaded at the front of active_plugins)
<smspillaz> which means that we don't need it in core anymore \o/
<smspillaz> which means yay, one branch
<smspillaz> and more sanity
<smspillaz> and less people asking me to revert particular commits for certain distro versions
<smspillaz> oh, with the gles stuff merged in
<smspillaz> \o/
<Amaranth> also, quilt is your friend
<smspillaz> quilt based patches are nice
<smspillaz> except when they substantially change functionality and then you're asked to fix bugs in the patches
<smspillaz> that happened a few times in natty
<smspillaz> or when, in order for unity to run, you need a distro patch on compiz which makes developing unity on trunk compiz impossibe
<smspillaz> *impossible
<Amaranth> Our first compiz package ended up carrying ~100 patches maintained with quilt
<Amaranth> Accumulated over 6 months
<smspillaz> Amaranth: I bet that was fun to maintain
<Amaranth> Probably why that maintainer burned out actually
<Amaranth> Then I took over and we ended up with 20 or so
<smspillaz> gosh, I start freaking out when we have 26 distro patches (all sru fixes)
<Amaranth> I carried ~20 for 18 months or so
<smspillaz> did they all touch the same part of the code ?
<smspillaz> :p
<Amaranth> they were more all over the place
<smspillaz> yeah
<Amaranth> But we also aggressively pulled in git snapshots
<smspillaz> ah
<smspillaz> yeah that would be annoying for patch maintainence
<Amaranth> quilt refresh aggressively too :)
<smspillaz> Amaranth: it kinda got to a point in last cycle where we had distro patched a plugin from plugins-extra into core, and then unity-window-decorator into core and then it was all so ahhh such a pain to maintain
<smspillaz> and it extended debugging sessions from "a few minutes" to "hours"
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> largest we did was the checks that ended up being the detection and bailer plugins
<smspillaz> which is now unity_support_test
<smspillaz> detection and bailer was an idea that we were playing around with that got dropped and then the code never went with it for some reason
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> I noticed unity_support_test grew a bit :)
<smspillaz> I still think its worth having, so that we can switch to unity-2d on the fly in case your graphics card decides to crap out or mesa dies or whatever
<smspillaz> but gnome-session makes that more painful
<Amaranth> The only pain there is unity-2d is several processes
<smspillaz> and also gnome-session is a set of "registered components" that can't be changed at runtime
<Amaranth> What? That's the dumbest...
<Amaranth> Oh, of course, they tried to drop classic session support
<smspillaz> :)
<Amaranth> So they put their own thing in then put classic session support back in next to it
<smspillaz> well the idea is that you have a "test thing" which is run at session startup which determines if you can actually get the clutter supported session or not
<smspillaz> so if the thing returns 1, you get components A, B and C, else E, D and F
<Trevinho> Guys I'd need an info for the UDS... I need to buy a plug for my notebook, is this fine to be used during sessions http://is.gd/elmxVh ? Or is it better to buy a not grounded one... ?
<jcastro> that should be fine
<Trevinho> Ok thanks jcastro
<Trevinho> I was thinking to an adaptor, but it maybe uses too much space...
<Trevinho> However if the ground pin is not a problem, I'll take that
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> there is a way to re-arrange the indicator-applet please
<zniavre> ?
<davidcalle> zniavre, I believe this is a question for Trevinho
<zniavre> davidcalle,  ok thank you  im always shy to ask a strange question at devs guy cause im using quite unanormal installation
<zniavre> gnome (from 11.10) with xfce4-panel to get indicators thingy but there are in reverse order
<davidcalle> zniavre, unusual indeed. I know that Trevinho has worked on indicators on the unity panel, maybe he will be able to answer.
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/tvQ1I.png
<zniavre> Trevinho,  if you do not find my question stupid please help me to put indicator in good order thank you
<Trevinho> zniavre: the xfce4 panel
<Trevinho> what is using really?
<Trevinho> An applet to do that?
<Trevinho> I mean, to show the indicators...
<zniavre> yes indicator-app-menu and applet-indicator
<Trevinho> Mh... So the old gnome applet?
<zniavre> there are in gtk2
<zniavre> they *
<Trevinho> Ok... Well, I didn't touch that part in this cycle
<Trevinho> also if I did for the natty cycle...
<zniavre> im trying this cause my pc is too old to use unity or gnome-shell but i missed indicator-stuff in gnome-panel session (fallback)
<Trevinho> zniavre: I know.. .There's no indicator applet for gnome3 yet
<Trevinho> is something that should be ported I guess
 * zniavre agreed   :o)
<Trevinho> But I think that is something that the community should do, since I don't think that canonical wants to support it anymore...
<zniavre> i hope somebody will do it (im not dev)
<Trevinho> Try unity-2d if you want, maybe it works better there
<Trevinho> However, for xfce, I think that the indicator order is embedded into the applet code itself
<Trevinho> But... *MAYBE* this still works for you: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/how-to-change-application-indicators.html
<zniavre> checking
<Trevinho> however that seems to work just for indicator-application's items
<zniavre> yes like nm-applet and/or dropbox-appler weather blabla etc...
<zniavre> i ll try tonight
<zniavre> thank you very much answering
<zniavre> at least i got appmenu well working
<m4n1sh> does file lens use information provided from only zeitgeist or does it have any other scope?
<OldUbuntuLover> so who at Canonical decided that my screaming fast (i7 + 1TB (2x500) + 16GB Ram (2x8)) development desktop should look and behave like a mobile device?
<OldUbuntuLover> Ubuntu (-1).  Just lost a LONG time user (pre-6.06).  thanks Canonical for destroying my Ubuntu experience.
<Andy80> hi all
<Andy80> is there any known bug regarding LibreOffice and Unity? I'm working to a presentation and it LibreOffice is not visible in Launcher, neither on task list (ALT+TAB switching) and its menu is not "unified"...
<jderose> tedg: what's the proper way to destroy an Indicator (short of closing the app)?
<tedg> jderose, NUKE IT FROM SPACE :-)
<tedg> jderose, You should be able to just g_object_unref() it.
<tedg> Andy80, I can't comment on the launcher issue, but to get the menus you need to install lo-menubar
<jderose> tedg: hmm, differencing the Python object (PyGI) doesn't seem to be doing that I guess... does that sound like a bug, if that's the case?
<Andy80> tedg: ehm.... I think it should be installed by default :P
<tedg> Andy80, I agree.  Working on it :-)
<tedg> jderose, Yeah, it does... might be in the Python bindings?
<tedg> jderose, Are you using the GIR based ones or the hand built ones?
 * tedg has more faith in the GIR ones
<jderose> tedg: GIR, PyGI... and from Python3 :-D
<Andy80> tedg: nice to know :)
<tedg> jderose, Hmm.  Interesting.
<tedg> jderose, Yeah, I'd consider it a bug.  You can hide it by changing the state and then it'll "go away"
<tedg> jderose, That's a work around though.
<jderose> tedg: so the dbus object will still be there, just hidden in the UI?
<tedg> jderose, Yeah, not ideal, but it'd work.
<jderose> tedg: i'll look more closely... maybe i'm retaining a reference somewhere that i didn't notice
<jderose> tedg: and if is in fact a bug, i'll file one :)
<jderose> thanks!
<jderose> tedg: in a simple example, dereferencing the indicator is working fine, so i'm just being dumb somewhere and keeping a reference i guess - http://paste.ubuntu.com/713600/
<tedg> jderose, Woot!
 * tedg does the "not my bug" dance
<jderose> tedg: hehe :-D
 * jderose does the "oops, my bug" shuffle
<jo-erlend> I need to configure my terminal server to run unity 2d. What is the command to use?
<jo-erlend> I mean... What is being run when I log in with the Unity 2D session?
#ayatana 2011-10-20
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<mardy> Saviq: hi, how can you tell metacity to layout 9 workspaces in a 3x3 grid? I always get 2 rows, with 5 and 4 workspaces
<Saviq> mardy: I can't ;)
<Saviq> mardy: I hardcoded 3x3 in Workspaces.qml
<mardy> Saviq: ahhh :-) OK, I'll try that as well
<Saviq> that's something we need to address, too - when _NET_DESKTOP_LAYOUT isn't set
<Saviq> we should have sqrt(workspaces) rows
<eugenesan> Hi all, anyone here can answer specific question regarding unity-2d code?
<njpatel> eugenesan, Kaleo or mardy  should be able to help
<eugenesan> Thanks for tip, I suppose they are not here.
<mardy> eugenesan: I'm here :-)
<eugenesan> Oh, nice.
<eugenesan> mardy: I am trying to revive homebutton and fighting next issue: HomeButtonApplet::enterEvent@homebuttonapplet.cpp called twice and I can't figure why. Any ideas why?
<mardy> eugenesan: is it the home button applet for the top panel?
<eugenesan> `yes, the one removed in recent versions
<Saviq> mardy: the jumping background is a regression, I don't observe that in currently released version
<Saviq> I've to relogin to check something, brb
<mardy> Saviq: I'm trying with the latest trunk, and it's there
<Saviq> mardy: yes
<Saviq> that's what I meant, a regression between current release and trunk, sorry
<mardy> Saviq: ah, you mean that the current release works fine?
<Saviq> mardy: if you spread from a workspace with a maximized window, does your launcher still contain the underlying window?
<Saviq> mardy: yes
<mardy> Saviq: yes
<mardy> Saviq: might be because of that geometry change I made to ScreenInfo
<Saviq> do you remember if it wasn't like that before?
<Saviq> mardy: but that's also there in current release
<mardy> can't remember :-(
<Saviq> bbiab
<mardy> eugenesan: I remember it was functional, but since it was removed I never tried to use it. Try to run the panel in gdb, and see who calls enterEvent
<eugenesan> mardy: Thanks for the tip
<htorque_> hey everyone! i cannot build unity, getting lots of "error: ‘nux::State’ has not been declared" (i'm on nux trunk). is this known?
<Trevinho> htorque_: did you use the nux 2.0 branch?
<htorque_> oh, probably not.
<htorque_> Trevinho: 'trunk' is actually the same as '2.0', but i guess recent nux commits cause the problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/714142/ and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/2.0/revision/504
<Amaranth> smspillaz: Have you ever had any issues with override-redirect windows painting? It seems all my menus and notify-osd windows aren't rendering correctly, almost as if they aren't getting damaged
<smspillaz> Amaranth: nope. What graphics hardware ?
<Amaranth> smspillaz: It's intel with my gles changes :P
<Amaranth> In an hour or two I'll know if it happens on my panda too but I'm expecting it will
<smspillaz> I did make a change to have it so that decorations would paint on windows that didn't receive a damage event yet
<smspillaz> (so if an application mapped a window, never drew on it then locked up you'd be able to close it
<Amaranth> I get a flash of them drawing then the only part that draws is the part I have highlighted, presumably because the color change on highlight triggers a damage
<Amaranth> and notify-osd windows only show up when fading in or out
<Amaranth> It's gotta be something I'm doing in unity, I'm afraid it's the FBO stuff
<smspillaz> Amaranth: ah
<smspillaz> Amaranth: yeah it would be
<smspillaz> Amaranth: check if the fbo is still bound after the nux stuff draws
<smspillaz> Amaranth: I remember I hit problems with this
<smspillaz> Amaranth: you know, its funny, I read over the blur plugin code the other day and finally had the "so that's how it works! moment"
<Amaranth> nuxPrologue is handling that, iirc
<Amaranth> God blur would be so much simpler if it was using Nux APIs :P
<smspillaz> Amaranth: check the viewports are reset correctly
<smspillaz> Amaranth: it does use the nux api's. Kind of
<Amaranth> Oh, right, I think I don't do that anymore, oops
<smspillaz> I still have some pending SRU changes to that fbo code, but I don't think its relevant to what we're doing
<smspillaz> I think that the best approach is when the blur plugin itself is ported, we should make compiz specify a screen region to blur
<smspillaz> using the same shader
<smspillaz> Amaranth: so I finally figured out that compiz does it by doing a horizontal blur on the backbuffer first, then doing a backbuffer-to-texture copy (eg glCopyTexSubImage2D) and then painting that texture into an fbo with a vertical blur shader
<smspillaz> (took a bit of jumping around in the code to figure that out)
<Amaranth> sounds...fun
<smspillaz> Amaranth: I dunno why it does it that way, reading off the backbuffer was hella expensive back in the days of not having a proper memory model
<smspillaz> Amaranth: but then again, gaussian blur required fbos which required a memory model, and memory models made it about as expensive to do glCopyTexSubImage2D and glBindBuffer anyways (since you have to flush the pipeline in both cases)
<zniavre> hello im experiencing strange behavior of xfce4-panel and indicator-plugin > the indicators are in reverse mode , how can i change the diplaying?
<zniavre> (if displaying exists as word ...)
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/szLEx.png   > top right  check the system indicator(at left side of indicator
<zniavre> should i report a bug , against wich package ?
<Amaranth> smspillaz: But nvidia was clearly doing FBOs without a proper memory manager
<Amaranth> So that argument isn't entirely valid
<Amaranth> Although it probably was for this particular case
<Amaranth> Actually I think onestone wrote that while using fglrx so...
<smspillaz> Amaranth: david wrote the gaussian blur code
<Amaranth> Are you sure?
<Amaranth> I thought blur was originally a beryl feature that required core changes and then onestone rewrote it for compiz in a way that didn't require those changes
<Amaranth> also, ugh, unity takes forever to compile
<Amaranth> smspillaz: hehe, resetting the viewport in nuxEpilogue actually makes things worse, now menus don't show up at all
<smspillaz> Amaranth: the blur plugin for compiz was originally written by david. blurfx was dropped
<kenvandine> njpatel, how can i tell if "All" is active in a CheckOptionFilter?
<kenvandine> or didrocks ^^
<greyback> 4menot4U
<greyback> d'oh
<greyback> there goes that password :(
<kenvandine> greyback, hahaha
<kenvandine> hate it when that happens :)
<Saviq> greyback: rotfl
<greyback> kenvandine: at least it wasn't an important one *looks around suspiciously*
<Amaranth> smspillaz: So if I just wanted to disable UnityFBO usage entirely what would I need to do?
<smspillaz> Amaranth: replace the hook points ?
<smspillaz> unityfbo is not that complicated
<Amaranth> smspillaz: I must be missing something because when I disable using it nothing draws anymore
<Amaranth> Oh, actually...
<Amaranth> I just forced allowWindowPaint to false all the time, seems to have done the trick
<smspillaz> Amaranth: that will force unity to go on top of everything
<smspillaz> you probably dont want that
<smspillaz> (unless you like it appearing on top of the lock screen too)
<Amaranth> smspillaz: Actually other than showing the name of the app I'm running that's a rather nice effect
<Amaranth> I can't interact with the top bar but I can see the time, date, wifi status, battery status, etc
<Amaranth> Kind of like the gnome-shell lock screen, no?
<smspillaz> Amaranth: that's great, except when the app name happens to be "the big world domination red button" or whatever
<smspillaz> oh, and the launcher showing $not_child_friendly_app pinned to the launcher
<Amaranth> the launcher doesn't seem to be showing at all for me
<smspillaz> oh and then the subsequent political crisis and emergency that occurrs claiming that window stacking is broken again and OH MY GOD THE WORLD IS GOING TO END
<Amaranth> on the lock screen, I mean
<smspillaz> Amaranth: make it not autohide
<Amaranth> I wish I could figure out how
<smspillaz> move windows out of the way
<Amaranth> smspillaz: There are no windows in the way
<Amaranth> Except the screensaver window
<smspillaz> oh that would do it
<Amaranth> there we go, now it listen to my "autohide must die" preference
<Amaranth> and now it shows on the screensaver
<Amaranth> smspillaz: Got a better suggestion? I was supposed to have a release out already
<smspillaz> Amaranth: can I see the code ?
<Amaranth> smspillaz: lp:~linaro-graphics-wg/unity/unity-gles2
<smspillaz> thx
<Amaranth> The unity plugin itself is running in to the same problem I had with the rest of compiz together
<smspillaz> hm?
<Amaranth> Too much state that you have to know to know what a given codepath is going to do
<smspillaz> yeah, its
<smspillaz> hacky
<Amaranth> Doesn't help that I would normally be in bed a couple hours ago :P
 * cwillu_at_work pokes lazy positioning with an smspillaz 
<smspillaz> mostly because there is no such support for inserting arbitrary obejcts into the paint stack
<smspillaz> cwillu_at_work: I'm not even meant to be working this week :(
<cwillu_at_work> there's a pill for that
<smspillaz> heh, I wish
<Amaranth> hehe, you're not working, you're helping me ;)
<smspillaz> well its more like
<Amaranth> I don't know why Unity's FBO usage gives me so much trouble
<smspillaz> people can still harrass me
<Amaranth> I just can't wrap my head around what it does and where
<smspillaz> but then I have a legitimate reason to tell them to go away
<smspillaz> its like, the only difference is that being paid revokes that right to tell people to go away
<cwillu_at_work> you should log on with an appropriate nick when you're being paid
<cwillu_at_work> very good.
<smslave> hi
 * cwillu_at_work nearly avoids making various snarky remarks about that nick
<smslave> Amaranth: you should just be able to disable it by making bind () and unbind () return false
<smslave> and paint () return
<Amaranth> smslave: That should be the same as commenting out the lines those are called on
<Amaranth> smslave: Which makes the screen stop painting
<Amaranth> That's why I ported this stuff to nux rather than disable it and leave it for someone else to port later :P
<smslave> ... so, why do we need to deactivate it again ?
<Amaranth> smslave: Menus (and presumably all override-redirect windows) aren't drawing at all
<cwillu_at_work> smslave, the lazy positioning fixes aren't in -proposed/don't exist yet, correct?
 * cwillu_at_work just wants to make sure it's not considered fixed, and will avoid pestering further if that's the case :p
<smslave> Amaranth: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~linaro-graphics-wg/unity/unity-gles2/view/head:/plugins/unityshell/src/unityshell.cpp#L462
<smslave> cwillu_at_work: can you show me the bug # ?
<cwillu_at_work> sec
<Amaranth> smslave: You change it to mActiveFbo, not me :P
<Amaranth> err, changed*
<smslave> Amaranth: I added that becauset there was some nuxPrologue/nuxEpilogue wrappers around paintPanelShadow
<smslave> so what unityfbo did was it set the "active framebuffer" in unityscreen to the currently bound framebuffer
<cwillu_at_work> smslave, bug #874514 is what I reported
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 874514 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Nothing on screen updates other than cursor when moving window" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874514
<smslave> so that when nuxepilogue gets called it will be bound back to the correct one or 0 when there is no buffer bound
<smslave> Amaranth: since you don't update mActiveFbo anymore when binding the nux framebuffers, that line can be nuked
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> well, no, I can nuke mActiveFbo and set that to 0 though
<smslave> cwillu_at_work: that should be fixed with the *next* proposed update (some event matching fixes came in there)
<smslave> cwillu_at_work: the reason is because lazy positioning in its current form is really unsafe when we have made configure requests on that window
<cwillu_at_work> incidentally, I still get the configure notify missed message thingy occasionally under the current -proposed
<smslave> right, those should be fixed with the *next* proposed (dunno when that was uploaded)
<smslave> matching configure notify events is surprisingly hard
<Amaranth> smslave: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/4.0/view/head:/plugins/unityshell/src/unityshell.cpp#L954
<Amaranth> you set it to true then test if its true? :)
<Amaranth> I sure hope the compiler optimizes that out
<smslave> ret = gScreen->glPaintOutput(attrib, transform, region, output, mask);
<smslave> stuff happens
<smslave> namely
<smslave> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/4.0/view/head:/plugins/unityshell/src/unityshell.cpp#L649
<Amaranth> you didn't link to glPaintOutput code you linked to paintDisplay
<Amaranth> which is what that if is guarding
<smslave> Amaranth: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/4.0/view/head:/plugins/unityshell/src/unityshell.cpp#L1642
<Amaranth> I have no idea what you're linking me and why
<smslave> glPaintOutput -> base glPaintOutput -> UnityWindow::glDraw -> paintDisplay (if condition met) -> doShellRepaint = false
<Amaranth> You set it to true, draw something if its true, set it to false, then another part of code checks if its true or false
<smslave> so the idea is
<smslave> set it to true
<smslave> wait for a window to paint
<smslave> if we need to paint directly below that window
<smslave> paint
<smslave> set it to false
<Amaranth> I'm pretty sure this bit is the cause of my problem when turning off FBO usage
<smslave> if it is still true, then we didn't paint
<smslave> so paint on top of everything
<eugenesan> mardy: regarding duplicated HomeButtonApplet::enterEven, looks like appearance of launcher causes additional event.
<smslave> Amaranth: the cause of your problem was that
<smslave> Amaranth: an invalid fbo was bound
<smslave> so nothing was drawn
<Amaranth> FBO 0 isn't invalid
<smslave> invalid in the logistical sense
<smslave> and then nothing would get drawn until  the next paint pass when that state was released
<Amaranth> smslave: hello from metacity
<Amaranth> smslave: that wasn't the problem :(
<Amaranth> afaik binding FBO 0 means frontbuffer
<Amaranth> so that couldn't have been the problem
<smslave> Amaranth: you should remove that line anyways
<Amaranth> smslave: That line has existed since before your UnityFBO stuff
<Amaranth> It just used to explicitly set to 0
<smslave> because nux paints stuff, it was used to reset state iirc
<Amaranth> Because while blur and unityshell aren't doing something 0 is the wrong answer
<Amaranth> err, 0 is the right answer
<Amaranth> theoretically that line isn't needed because for every bind you do an unbind
<Amaranth> but it doesn't hurt to have it and it protects against accidents
<Amaranth> I think I'm just going to get some sleep and work on this again when I'm more alert
<smslave> sounds like a plan
<smslave> night!
<smoser> is there a keypress to make the launcher bar go away ?
<smoser> when someone says my name in irc, and i'm working, it pops up (which is nice) but sticks around too long.
<smoser> as the xchat icon wiggles
<njpatel> kenvandine, filtering == false
<kenvandine> there goes njpatel with a drive by answer, love that guy :)
<kenvandine> although his answer is either not correct or i found a bug
<jo-erlend> the other day, I found a page with a description of how to use the launcher API. I can't find it again. Anyone?
<kenvandine> jo-erlend, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI
<jo-erlend> someone is getting two launchers at the same time. Is that a known bug?
<jo-erlend> haha, he had used a screenshot as a desktop background :>
 * cwillu_at_work hands jo-erlend a knife, to be used in whatever way comes naturally
<jo-erlend> actually, it was quite nice to be able to disprove a bug for once :>
<Andy80> is there a known bug about drag&dropping files form Nautilus to Launcher? I cannot drop a pdf :\ the çauncher keeps staying transparent
<cwillu_at_work> Andy80, yep;  I believe there's a fix in -proposed
#ayatana 2011-10-21
<Andy80> cwillu_at_work: let me try to update (please note: I've proposed enabled... I hope I didn't add this bug cause of this :\ )
<hyperair> my user-switcher indicator seems to have gone missing. is that supposed to happen?
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<mhr3> tf
 * mhr3 wondered where that went
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> how to recall unity-panel please it stops i do not want to relog
<mardy> Kaleo, Saviq: at the moment the ScreenInfo class has two methods for retrieving the screen geometry:
<mardy> - geometry(), which returns the geometry of the full screen
<mardy> - availableGeometry(), which returns the geometry of the "free" area, that is geometry() minus the launcher and the panel
<mardy> I think we need a third one, which would return the geometry of the usable area, that is geometry minus the panel (but not the launcher, if it's set to auto hide)
<mardy> this is needed to fix the problem with the GnomeBackground in the spread (without hacking it)
<mardy> currently, our availableGeometry() is the Qt's availableGeometry(), minus the Launcher
<mardy> so I was thinking that we should just wrap Qt's availableGeometry() and expose it to QMl without modifications
<mardy> and have a new method which would return Qt's availableGeometry minus the Launcher
<mardy> I just don't know how to name it. clearGeometry()?
<mardy> Kaleo, Saviq (or anyone else :-) ): any suggestions?
<Kaleo> mardy: the launcher is supposed to be visible when the spread is up
<Kaleo> mardy: so the spread is supposed to take the same space as the dash, that is our current availableGeometry
<mardy> Kaleo: the problem is with the ending animation of the spread: it should animate the GNOME background to match the screen's one
<mardy> Kaleo: IOW, the spread needs to know the real GNOME background's position, relative to the spread's coordinates
<Kaleo> mardy: I don't get it, it seems to work fine here; do you have a bug number?
<mardy> Kaleo: are you using the latest released version, or trunk?
<mardy> Kaleo: it works fine in the released version
<Kaleo> mardy: oh, it's a regression?
<mardy> Kaleo: it got somehow broken in trunk (most likely because of my change to availableGeometry)
<Kaleo> mardy: then maybe we should investigate that :)
<mardy> Kaleo: I'm into it, and I think we need to have two different variants of availableGeometry(): one which includes the Launcher, one which doesn't
<Kaleo> mardy: why would we need one which does not? who needs that one?
<mardy> Kaleo: I'm just not sure how to name them; I'd rather revert my change to availableGeometry, and introduce a new one (with a different name) which removes the launcher from the available area
<mardy> Kaleo: we need it now, to know where the GNOME background is located
<mardy> Kaleo: uh, maybe backgroundGeometry()?
<Kaleo> mardy: like in GnomeBackground.qml?
<mardy> Kaleo: yes, it could be exposed there as well
<Kaleo> mardy: but who needs to know where the GNOME background is located?
<mardy> Kaleo: the spread :-)
<Kaleo> mardy: to fix what problem? :)
<mardy> Kaleo: the problem that we have in trunk (and in my spread-a11y branch), that the spread animation to the screen positions the background (0,0) coordinate right on the right of the launcher. It is wrong, and when the spread window closes, you'll see the background jumping 66px to the left
<Kaleo> mardy: ok, but we did not have this problem before and were using only 2 variables
<hrw> hi
<hrw> unity with systray whitelisting enabled to 'show all' there is no way to click on apps
<sroecker> hi
<sroecker> just stumbled over bug 851606
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 851606 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "unity-2d multi-window selector does not show 'file copy' dialog" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851606
<Andy80> cwillu_at_work: I tried to update tonight, but that bug is still there (drag&dropping files form Nautilus to Launcher) do you have the bug number on LP so I can follow how is it going?
<neo84> Hi All, How can I disable animation in compiz
<neo84> any help
<neo84> How can I disable animations for desktop
<folf> Hi, anybody having problems opening the dash with fullscreen firefox on 11.10?
<kenvandine> njpatel, Filter.add_option lets you pass in an icon... is that meant to be displayed anywhere?
<folf> Sorry, meant to say: anybody else having problems opening the dash with *maximized* firefox on 11.10?
<kenvandine> folf, not me
<folf> ??
<folf> Ah, ok, get it ;-)
<folf> kenvandine, thanks for the info, guess I should try e.g. making a new user and testing it again...
<kenvandine> njpatel, nevermind... i just saw that the icon is unused in 11.10 :/
<kenvandine> njpatel, i am trying to find a way to display accounts as filters but i can't disambiguate them well in the limited number of characters :/
<kenvandine> if i could display the service icon and username, that would probably be good enough
<njpatel> kenvandine, yeah, unused but I think they should add that for 12.04
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> njpatel, also... so am i right that you can not add or remove options without a unity restart?
<njpatel> kenvandine, not sure, i think you can just do set_options and it should work, if not, mhr3 can fix it!
<njpatel> :D
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> so that is a bug?
<kenvandine> there is no remove_option
<kenvandine> i need to add/remove accounts from the filter as they are changed in gwibber
<mhr3> kenvandine, are we talking about filteroptions?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> mhr3, i added an accounts filter to the gwibber lens and i need to be able to add new accounts to the filter if a new one is created in gwibber
<kenvandine> and ideally remove them if the account gets removed
<kenvandine> but adding is pretty important, on first run it will be empty until you restart unity :/
<mhr3> yea, seems like we dont that yet
<kenvandine> i'll file a bug
<mhr3> ok
<kenvandine> thx!
<mhr3> kenvandine, ok i checked properly, and it should be possible to create new *OptionFilter instance with added/removed FilterOptions and reassign that to lens.filters
<mhr3> quite nasty, but should work
<kenvandine> mhr3, you mean that should work now?
<mhr3> yea
<mhr3> dunno know if unity re-renders it though
<kenvandine> i tried that and got an error
<mhr3> what error?
<seif> kenvandine, how do i make the empathy icon available in systray?
<kenvandine> i think when i tried to reassing lens.filters it printed a warning that you can only assign it once
<kenvandine> i got that for something
<kenvandine> seif, i actually don't know
<kenvandine> we don't patch that part of empathy anymore
<seif> u know some1 who knows
<seif> ?
<mhr3> kenvandine, you're right, i see that now
<kenvandine> whoops, laptop died
<kenvandine> seif, no... i don't
<kenvandine> i guess upstream
<kenvandine> i would guess enable it in empathy preferences
<kenvandine> but i can't test that
<kenvandine> seif, i assume you mean in gnome-shell right?
<seif> yeah
<kenvandine> mhr3, i did something like this
<kenvandine> filters = lens.filters
<kenvandine> added a newly created filter to it
<kenvandine> and lens.filters = filters
<kenvandine> it didn't render for sure, and i think it displayed that warning
<mhr3> right, right, i guess you didn't see:
<mhr3> kenvandine, you're right, i see that now
<mhr3> so yep, allows to set it just once
<kenvandine> i assumed since that was just a list i could change it and unity would do the right thing
<kenvandine> i tried just getting the filter i wanted to change and use add_option
<kenvandine> and it didn't complain, but also didn't render it
<kenvandine> even if it did, it only solves half the problem, i need to remove them too
<mhr3> i wonder why that is though, the filters are nicely exported in a shared model... will need to ask mikkel what's the reason behind it
<davidcalle> kenvandine, njpatel and kamstrup have commented on G+, saying it was possible to update filters dynamically. There must be a trick :-)
<kenvandine> davidcalle, yeah, saw that...
<mhr3> maybe they meant via d-feet :)
<kenvandine> haha
<davidcalle> mhr3, :-)
<kenvandine> mhr3, https://bugs.launchpad.net/libunity/+bug/879484
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 879484 in libunity "Can't add or remove a FilterOption after inital load" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> kenvandine, thx
<mhr3> kenvandine, btw any idea why my gwibber lens doesn't display anything?
<mhr3> i've got the official one from repos
<kenvandine> humm... does it if you type in a search?
<mhr3> kenvandine, hmm, worked on the second try
<mhr3> odd
<kenvandine> ok, i think i have just fixed that in trunk
<kenvandine> i should do an SRU for that
<mhr3> hmm, unity handles displaying 1k tweets pretty well
<kenvandine> it does ;)
<kenvandine> i have quite a few improvements in trunk now
<kenvandine> including being smarter when to refresh the results
<mhr3> i have few improvements in my branch which deprecate the way one works with scopes currently ;P
<mhr3> luckily just a minor changes to make things better(tm)
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> i need to backport a couple of my fixes for an SRU
<ali1234> DBO: two things further to the discussion on -classroom. first, regarding window sorting. not sure if i made it clear, but i meant the sorting used by the spread/expose view, not alt-tab mode. will it be possible to configure that?
<ali1234> and second, is there going to be a PPA for unity now that everyone is on gtk3?
<DBO> ali1234, ah hmmm, I thought you meant alt-tab, I'll see what can be done about spread mode
<ali1234> i don't use alt-tab so much. specifically what i want is for spread mode window arrangement to not change
<ali1234> i think the ideal way would be to arrange the windows according to their actual position on screen
<ali1234> but as long as they don't move around every time i don't really mind
<ali1234> think of it like a bookshelf
<DBO> yeah I get the idea
<DBO> they are supposed to be arranged based on screen position
<ali1234> well... it doesn't work :)
<kklimonda> could someone take a look at bug 716177? It feels like a regression, I can no longer close (minimalize) fullscreen windows unless they have focus
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 716177 in unity-2d "The Unity Panel's window controls and window dragging features should work for the uppermost maximized window regardless of current window in focus." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716177
<wunnle> hey
<wunnle> i have an interesting problem on ubuntu 11.10. i installed compizconfig settings manager and i activated some of effects. they did not applied also i lost my default features (like snapping windows and alt+tab menu!) what should i do?
<unity-hater> I just tried to install 11.10 and I hate hate unity
#ayatana 2011-10-22
<Juanrayo> Greetings, I am not sure if this is the right place to ask but here goes. I just updated system and, to be honest, having to search my apps and some other things, I completely hate and can't see getting used to so
<Juanrayo> Any way to go back to my previous version or any chance or idea on how to change how unity currently works?
<Juanrayo> (I am one of those "totally ignorant of the technical details but loves ubuntu" folks btw)
<acornejo> hi everyone. I have a quick AppIndicator question, is this the right place for it?
#ayatana 2011-10-23
<acornejo> I developed a small utility using gtk_status_icon that allows the user to manage mutliple displays, change resolutions, placement of screens, etc. It does this through the RandR extension, source available here: http://acornejo.github.com/grandrock/
<acornejo> I would like to port it to support AppIndicator. Right now I generate the menu on the fly whenever the icon is clicked. That way, the screens and resolutions available are queried and displayed when the user needs them. However, it seems  to port it to AppIndicator I need to generate the menu before hand, and I will need to update it needlessly every X seconds to keep up with possible new devices being plugged in. Is there some mechanism  I could u
<acornejo> names
<smslave> acornejo: I don't know, but hang out here till monday or so, ted will be in and can answer your question.
<smslave> acornejo: though, I think for xrandr at least there should be events whenever a new monitor is hotplugged
<acornejo> smslave: thanks, I'll hang out here hoping for an answer. I agree that there might be a way to monitor hardware events to regenerate the menu, but still, if there was a way to hook into the signal when the appindicators get activated, that would make my life a lot easier. lets see what ted has to say about it.
<kazade> hi guys, I'm writing a Gtk+ widget for my app that is a specialized Gtk::Menubar.. but it doesn't look or behave like a traditional menu bar and so I don't want it being sucked into Unity's AppMenu. How can I tell the appmenu indicator to ignore this particular instance? Is there a property I can set on the widget somehow?
<eugenesan> Hi all, I want invest some time in order to fix #866046. Any pointers where to start?
<eugenesan> 851606
